# 2014 7-Round NHL Mock Draft 2.0



## My Cozen Dylan

I just finished one in another thread and I had a great time, so I thought I'd organize another one.

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES AND INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE SIGNING UP!*

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved* IN ALL 7 ROUNDS*. If you repeatedly don't post I will replace you.

*Order*: The draft order will be determined by the reverse order of the standings as of 4/15/2014 after the draft lottery.

*Picks*: The draft window will be from *7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT)*. All selections will be 8-hours long. Once the eight hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Final Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.

*Trades*: All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $71M maximum, $50M minimum Salary Cap. Use CapGeek as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2014 or 2015. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm. If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team.

*After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them!*
Please, No Trades Until All Teams Have a GM

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *ManByng*
Arizona Coyotes: *Sindiggy*
Boston Bruins: *HubOfHockey1918* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *Monahan*
Carolina Hurricanes: *AlexG19*
Chicago Blackhawks: *Reginald Dunlop*
Colorado Avalanche: *Canucks10*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *bosnyi*
Dallas Stars: *nucker11*
Detroit Red Wings: *BStinson*
Edmonton Oilers: *Mozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *Jesse Joensuu*
Los Angeles Kings: *ControlPuck*
Minnesota Wild: *Sartorial* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Montreal Canadiens: *ryan callahan* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Nashville Predators: *Rare Jewel*
New Jersey Devils: *SuperNintendoChalmrs*
New York Islanders: *MLoza92*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *Lukas* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Philadelphia Flyers: *Snsfan1995*
Pittsburgh Penguins: *Stayinalive*
San Jose Sharks: *BoldNewLettuce*
St Louis Blues: *The White Death*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *fedfed*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Patmac40*
Vancouver Canucks: *Gillies32*
Washington Capitals: *ManByng*
Winnipeg Jets: *synobyte*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1. Florida Panthers: *Aaron Ekblad, D, Barrie (OHL)*
2. Calgary Flames (from Buffalo Sabres): *Sam Reinhart, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
3. Buffalo Sabres (from Edmonton Oilers): *Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)*
4. Edmonton Oilers (from Calgary Flames via Buffalo): *Leon Draisaitl, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
5. New York Islanders: *Michael Dal Colle, LW, Oshawa (OHL)*
6. Vancouver Canucks: *Nikolaj Ehlers, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
7. Carolina Hurricanes: *Nick Ritchie, LW, Peterborough (OHL)*
8. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Jake Virtanen, RW, Calgary (WHL)*
9. Dallas Stars (from Winnipeg Jets): *Haydn Fleury, D, Red Deer (WHL)*
10. Anaheim Ducks (from Ottawa Senators): *Kasperi Kapanen, RW, KalPa (Finland)*
11. Nashville Predators: *William Nylander, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
12. Arizona Coyotes: *Robby Fabbri, C, Guelph (OHL)*
13. Washington Capitals: *Brendan Perlini, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
14. Winnipeg Jets (from Dallas Stars): *Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)*
15. Carolina Hurricanes (from Detroit Red Wings): *Alex Tuch, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
16. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Ivan Barbashev, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
17. Philadelphia Flyers: *Adrian Kempe, LW, Modo (Sweden)*
18. New York Rangers: *Julius Honka, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
19. Minnesota Wild: *Nikita Scherbak, LW, Saskatoon (WHL)*
20. Los Angeles Kings: *Jared McCann, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
21. Montreal Canadiens: *Anthony DeAngelo, D, Sarnia (OHL)*
22. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Josh Ho-Sang, C, Windsor (OHL)*
23. Chicago Blackhawks: *Roland McKeown, D, Kingston (OHL)*
24. San Jose Sharks: *Sonny Milano, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
25. St Louis Blues: *Kevin Fiala, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
26. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Conner Bleackley, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
27. Vancouver Canucks (from Colorado Avalanche): *Jakub Vrana, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
28. Anaheim Ducks: *Dylan Larkin, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
29. Carolina Hurricanes (from Boston Bruins): *David Pastrnak, RW, Sodertalje (Sweden)*
30. New Jersey Devils: *Anton Karlsson, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)*

*Round Two*
31. Winnipeg Jets (from Buffalo Sabres): *Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)*
32. Florida Panthers: *Brent Moran, G, Niagara (OHL)*
33. St Louis Blues (from Edmonton Oilers): *Nick Schmaltz, C, Green Bay (USHL)*
34. Calgary Flames: *John Quenneville, C, Brandon (WHL)*
35. Winnipeg Jets (from New York Islanders via Philadelphia): *Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
36. Colorado Avalanche (from Vancouver Canucks): *Eric Cornel, C, Peterborough (OHL)*
37. Boston Bruins (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Ryan Donato, C, Dexter School (HS-MA)*
38. Anaheim Ducks (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Jack Dougherty, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
39. Buffalo Sabres (from Winnipeg Jets via Minnesota): *Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
40. Ottawa Senators: *Brycen Martin, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
41. New Jersey Devils: *Brett Pollock, C, Edmonton (WHL)*
42. Nashville Predators: *Justin Kirkland, LW, Kelowna (WHL)*
43. Arizona Coyotes: *Jayce Hawryluk, C, Brandon (WHL)*
44. Washington Capitals: *Marcus Pettersson, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
45. Philadelphia Flyers (from Dallas Stars via Winnipeg): *Chase De Leo, C, Portland (WHL)*
46. Nashville Predators (from Detroit Red Wings): *Travis Sanheim, D, North Bay (OHL)*
47. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Hunter Smith, RW, Oshawa (OHL)*
48. New York Rangers (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Ondrej Kase, RW, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
49. Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Rangers): *Jonas Johansson, G, Brynas (Sweden)*
50. Buffalo Sabres (from Minnesota Wild): *Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)*
51. Los Angeles Kings: *Brayden Point, C, Moose Jaw (WHL)*
52. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Montreal Canadiens via NY Islanders): *Jack Glover, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
53. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Connor Chatham, RW, Plymouth (OHL)*
54. Arizona Coyotes (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Oskar Lindblom, LW, Brynas (Sweden)*
55. San Jose Sharks: *Alexis Vanier, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
56. St Louis Blues: *Vladimir Tkachev, LW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
57. San Jose Sharks (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
58. Buffalo Sabres (from Colorado Avalanche via Calgary): *Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)*
59. Anaheim Ducks: *Adam Ollas Mattsson, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
60. Edmonton Oilers (from Boston Bruins via Philadelphia): *Alex Nedeljkovic, G, Plymouth (OHL)*

*Round Three*
61. Philadelphia Flyers (from Buffalo Sabres): *Mason McDonald, G, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
62. Chicago Blackhawks (from Florida Panthers): *Warren Foegele, LW, St Andrew's (HS-ON)*
63. Los Angeles Kings (from Edmonton Oilers): *Joshua Jacobs, D, Indiana (USHL)*
64. Buffalo Sabres (from Calgary Flames): *Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)*
65. New York Islanders: *Shane Eiserman, LW, Dubuque (USHL)*
66. New York Rangers (from Vancouver Canucks via Philadelphia): *Vladislav Kamenev, LW, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
67. Boston Bruins (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
68. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Pavel Jenys, C, Brno (Czech Republic)*
69. Winnipeg Jets: *Daniel Audette, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
70. Ottawa Senators: *Dylan Sadowy, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
71. New Jersey Devils: *Michael Bunting, LW, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
72. Nashville Predators: *Vaclav Karabacek, RW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
73. Arizona Coyotes: *Spencer Watson, RW, Kingston (OHL)*
74. Washington Capitals: *Juho Lammikko, RW, Assat (Finland)*
75. Dallas Stars: *Tyson Baillie, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
76. Carolina Hurricanes (from Detroit Red Wings): *Lucas Wallmark, C, Lulea (Sweden)*
77. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Jadeon Descheneau, RW, Kootenay (WHL)*
78. New York Islanders (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Richard Nejezchleb, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
79. Philadelphia Flyers (from New York Rangers): *Shane Gersich, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
80. Minnesota Wild: *Vladislav Gavrikov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
81. Los Angeles Kings: *Matthew Mistele, LW, Plymouth (OHL)*
82. Montreal Canadiens: *Nicolas Aube-Kubel, RW, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
83. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Aaron Haydon, D, Niagara (OHL)*
84. Chicago Blackhawks: *Nelson Nogier, D, Saskatoon (WHL)*
85. San Jose Sharks: *Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
86. St Louis Blues: *Nikita Cherepanov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
87. Edmonton Oilers (from Pittsburgh Penguins via Calgary and Buffalo): *Johnathan MacLeod, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
88. Colorado Avalanche: *Daniel Moynihan, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
89. Anaheim Ducks: *Alex Schoenborn, RW, Portland (WHL)*
90. Boston Bruins: *Dominik Masin, D, Slava (Czech Republic)*

*Round Four*
91. Anaheim Ducks (from Buffalo Sabres via Minnesota, Edmonton, and Philadelphia): *Brett Lernout, D, Swift Current (WHL)*
92. Florida Panthers: *Keegan Iverson, C, Porland (WHL)*
93. Nashville Predators (from Edmonton Oilers via Toronto and Chicago): *Aaron Irving, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
94. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Calgary Flames): *Jacob Middleton, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
95. New York Islanders: *Beau Starrett, LW, South Shore (USPHL)*
96. Detroit Red Wings (from Vancouver Canucks via Carolina): *Blake Siebenaler, D, Niagara (OHL)*
97. Carolina Hurricanes: *Daniel Muzito Bagenda, LW, Modo (Sweden)*
98. Colorado Avalanche (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Ryan Collins, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
99. Buffalo Sabres (from Winnipeg Jets via Philadelphia): *Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
100. Ottawa Senators: *Luc Snuggerud, D, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
101. Dallas Stars (from New Jersey Devils via Winnipeg): *Christian Jaros, D, Lulea (Sweden)*
102. Chicago Blackhawks (from Nashville Predators): *Pierre Engvall, LW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
103. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Arizona Coyotes via Toronto): *Rourke Chartier, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
104. Washington Capitals: *Julien Pelletier, LW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
105. Dallas Stars: *Austin Lotz, G, Everett (WHL)*
106. Detroit Red Wings: *Dysin Mayo, D, Edmonton (WHL)*
107. Columbus Blue Jackets: *Andreas Englund, D, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
108. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Philadelphia Flyers via NY Islanders): *Cameron Darcy, RW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
109. Detroit Red Wings (from New York Rangers): *Brandon Halverson, G, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
110. Minnesota Wild: *Jake Walman, D, Toronto (OJHL)*
111. Anaheim Ducks (from Los Angeles Kings): *Edgars Kulda, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
112. Montreal Canadiens: *Gavin Bayreuther, D, St Lawrence (NCAA)*
113. St Louis Blues (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Eetu Sopanen, D, Pelicans (Finland)*
114. New York Islanders (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Mitchel Slattery, LW, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)*
115. Edmonton Oilers (from San Jose Sharks): *Ryan Foss, C, Windsor (OHL)*
116. Nashville Predators (from St Louis Blues): *Axel Holmstrom, C, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
117. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Kaapo Kahkonen, G, Blues (Finland)*
118. Philadelphia Flyers (from Colorado Avalanche): *Mads Eller, C, Edmonton (WHL)*
119. Philadelphia Flyers (from Anaheim Ducks): *Alex Lintuniemi, D, Ottawa (OHL)*
120. Boston Bruins: *Emil Johansson, D, HV71 (Sweden)*

*Round Five*
121. Buffalo Sabres: *Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)*
122. Philadelphia Flyers (from Florida Panthers via Philadelphia): *Alexis Pepin, LW, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
123. Buffalo Sabres (from Edmonton Oilers via Anaheim): *Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
124. St Louis Blues (from Calgary Flames): *Matthew Berkovitz, D, Ashwaubenon (HS-WI)*
125. Montreal Canadiens (from New York Islanders): *Brandon Hickey, D, Spruce Grove (AJHL)*
126. Vancouver Canucks: *Ryan Mantha, D, Indiana (USHL)*
127. Carolina Hurricanes: *Darby Llewellyn, LW, Kitchener (OHL)*
128. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Julius Bergman, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
129. Winnipeg Jets: *Matt Needham, C, Kamloops (WHL)*
130. Edmonton Oilers (from Ottawa Senators): *William Lagesson, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
131. New Jersey Devils: *Scott Savage, D, Boston College (NCAA)*
132. Nashville Predators: *Christian Dvorak, LW, London (OHL)*
133. Arizona Coyotes: *Andrew Mangiapane, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
134. Washington Capitals: *Colby Cave, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
135. Dallas Stars: *Maxim Lazarev, LW, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
136. New York Rangers (from Detroit Red Wings):* Andreas Soderberg, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
137. Edmonton Oilers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Clark Bishop, C, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
138. Los Angeles Kings (from Philadelphia Flyers via Buffalo and Anaheim): *Brandon Montour, D, Waterloo (USHL)*
139. San Jose Sharks (from New York Rangers): *Arkhip Nekolenko, LW, Spartak (Russia)*
140. Minnesota Wild: *Michael Amadio, C, North Bay (OHL)*
141. Los Angeles Kings: *Nick Wolff, D, Eagan (HS-MN)*
142. Montreal Canadiens: *Lawrence Pilut, D, HV71 (Sweden)*
143. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Nikita Tryamkin, D, Yekaterinburg (Russia)*
144. Chicago Blackhawks: *Dominic Turgeon, C, Portland (WHL)*
145. Chicago Blackhawks (from San Jose Sharks): *Alec Dillon, G, Victoria (BCHL)*
146. Tampa Bay Lightning (from St Louis Blues): *Riley Stadel, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
147. Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Linus Soderstrom, G, Djurgarden (Sweden)*
148. Colorado Avalanche: *Joe Wegwerth, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
149. Washington Capitals (from Anaheim Ducks via Pittsburgh): *Edwin Minney, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
150. Boston Bruins: *Kyle Jenkins, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*

*Round Six*
151. Buffalo Sabres: *Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
152. New Jersey Devils (from Florida Panthers): *Justin Kloos, RW, Minnesota (NCAA)*
153. Edmonton Oilers: *Ryan Rehill, D, Kamloops (WHL)*
154. Dallas Stars (from Calgary Flames): *Niki Petti, C, Belleville (OHL)*
155. New York Islanders: *Francis Perron, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
156. Vancouver Canucks: *Joseph Hicketts, D, Victoria (WHL)*
157. Los Angeles Kings (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Jack Ramsey, RW, Pentiction (BCHL)*
158. Toronto Maple Leafs: *Noah Rod, RW, Geneve-Servette (Switzerland)*
159. Winnipeg Jets: *Adam Helewka, LW, Spokane (WHL)*
160. Minnesota Wild (from Ottawa Senators): *Leon Bristedt, C, Linkoping (Sweden)*
161. New Jersey Devils: *Zach Nagelvoort, G, Michigan (NCAA)*
162. Chicago Blackhawks (from Nashville Predators): *Pavel Kraskovsky, C, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
163. Arizona Coyotes: *Cody Donaghey, D, Quebec (QMJHL)*
164. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Washington Capitals): *Ryan Hitchcock, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
165. Buffalo Sabres (from Dallas Stars): *Kevin Elgestal, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)*
166. Toronto Maple Leafs (from Detroit Red Wings): *Kelly Summers, D, Carleton Place (CCHL)*
167. Minnesota Wild (from Columbus Blue Jackets via NY Rangers): *Miles Gendron, D, Rivers Academy (HS-MA)*
168. Los Angeles Kings (from Philadelphia Flyers via Buffalo and Anaheim): *Nikita Jevpalovs, RW, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
169. Philadelphia Flyers (from New York Rangers): *Philippe Gadoury, C, Halifax (QMJHL)*
170. Minnesota Wild: *Luke Philp, C, Kootenay (WHL)*
171. Los Angeles Kings: *Henrik Tornqvist, LW, Linkoping (Sweden)*
172. Montreal Canadiens: *Rinat Valiev, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
173. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Matheson Iacopelli, LW, Muskegon (USHL)*
174. Detroit Red Wings (from Chicago Blackhawks via Pittsburgh and Toronto): *Aleksander Mikulovich, D, Niagara (OHL)*
175. San Jose Sharks: *Antti Kapaludas, C, Karpat (Finland)*
176. St Louis Blues: *Victor Ejdsell, LW, Farjestad (Sweden)*
177. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Radel Fazleev, C, Calgary (WHL)*
178. Vancouver Canucks (from Colorado Avalanche): *Sebastian Fuchs, LW, Kenai River (NAHL)*
179. Philadelphia Flyers (from Anaheim Ducks via Calgary and Buffalo): *Matthew Murphy, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
180. St Louis Blues (from Boston Bruins): *Gillies Senn, G, Davos (Switzerland)*

*Round Seven*
181. Buffalo Sabres: *Brandon Prophet, D, Saginaw (OHL)*
182. Minnesota Wild (from Florida Panthers): *Josh Sterk, C, Oshawa (OHL)*
183. Edmonton Oilers: *Louis Belpedio, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
184. Philadelphia Flyers (from Calgary Flames via Buffalo): *Daniel Walcott, D, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
185. New York Islanders: *Gustav Forsling, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
186. Vancouver Canucks: *Chase Lang, C, Calgary (WHL)*
187. Carolina Hurricanes: *Michael Joly, RW, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
188. Detroit Red Wings (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *David Tomasek, C, Belleville (OHL)*
189. Winnipeg Jets: *Maxim Letunov, C, Youngstown (USHL)*
190. Ottawa Senators: *Austin Poganski, RW, Tri-City (USHL)*
191. Arizona Coyotes (from New Jersey Devils): *August Gunnarsson, RW, Farjestad (Sweden)*
192. Nashville Predators: *Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL)*
193. Arizona Coyotes: *JJ Piccinich, RW, Youngstown (USHL)*
194. Pittsburgh Penguins (from Washington Capitals): *Igor Shestorkin, G, Spartak (Russia)*
195. Dallas Stars: *Travis Wood, LW, Erie (OHL)*
196. New York Rangers (from Detroit Red Wings): *Hannes Bjorninen, LW, Pelicans (Finland)*
197. Dallas Stars (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Steven Spinner, RW, Eden Prairie (HS-MN)*
198. Vancouver Canucks (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Tanner Faith, D, Kootenay (WHL)*
199. Philadelphia Flyers (from New York Rangers): *Stephen Harper, LW, Belleville (OHL)*
200. Minnesota Wild: *Andrei Kuzmenko, LW, Krasnaya (Russia)*
201. Los Angeles Kings: *Arvid Lundberg, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
202. Montreal Canadiens: *Karson Kuhlman, C, Dubuque (USHL)*
203. Tampa Bay Lightning: *Patrick Sanvido, D, Windsor (OHL)*
204. Chicago Blackhawks: *Rhett Gardner, LW, Okotoks (AJHL)*
205. Toronto Maple Leafs (from San Jose Sharks via Detroit): *CJ Yakimowitz, C, London (OHL)*
206. St Louis Blues: *Michael Prapavessis, D, Toronto Lakeshore (OJHL)*
207. Pittsburgh Penguins: *Phil Baltisberger, D, Guelph (OHL)*
208. Colorado Avalanche: *Kyle Pettit, C, Erie (OHL)*
209. Carolina Hurricanes (from Anaheim Ducks via Philadelphia): *Blake Clarke, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
210. Boston Bruins: *Josh Wesley, D, Plymouth (OHL)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*

Trade #1
To Calgary: 2nd Overall
To Buffalo: 4th, 58th, 87th, 179th, 184th Overall, Matt Stajan

Trade #2
To Buffalo: 3rd Overall
To Edmonton: 4th, 87th Overall

Trade #3
To NY Islanders: James Reimer
To Toronto: 52nd, 108th Overall

Trade #4
To Philadelphia: 91st Overall, Nail Yakupov, Martin Gernat, Mark Arcobello
To Edmonton: 60th Overall, Brayden Schenn, Braydon Coburn

Trade #5
To Columbus: Tim Thomas
To Dallas: 197th Overall

Trade #6
To Florida: Dany Heatley
To Minnesota: 182nd Overall

Trade #7
To Philadelphia: 66th Overall
To Vancouver: 198th Overall, Matt Read

Trade #8
To Dallas: 9th, 101st Overall
To Winnipeg: 14th, 45th Overall, Brett Ritchie

Trade #9
To Buffalo: Evander Kane
To Winnipeg: 31st Overall, Chris Stewart

Trade #10
To Pittsburgh: 174th Overall
To Chicago: Eric Hartzell

Trade #11
To NY Islanders: Wayne Simmonds
To Philadelphia: 35th Overall, Sebastian Collberg

Trade #12
To Colorado: Nicklas Grossman
To Philadelphia: 118th Overall, Andre Benoit, Michael Sgarbossa

Trade #13
To Carolina: 15th, 76th Overall, Teemu Pulkkinen
To Detroit: 96th Overall, Elias Lindholm

Trade #14
To NY Rangers: 48th Overall
To Philadelphia: 199th Overall, Ryan Graves

Trade #15
To Anaheim: 91st Overall
To Philadelphia: 119th, 209th Overall

Trade #16
To Colorado: 36th Overall, Alexander Edler
To Vancouver: 27th, 178th Overall, PA Parenteau

Trade #17
To Carolina: 29th Overall
To Boston: 37th, 67th Overall

Trade #18
To Winnipeg: 35th Overall
To Philadelphia: 45th, 99th Overall

Trade #19
To Boston: Ed Jovanovski (75% Salary)
To Florida: Anthony Camara

Trade #20
To Philadelphia: 61st Overall
To Buffalo: 99th, 138 Overall, Taylor Leier

Trade #21
To Buffalo: 64th Overall
To Calgary: Marcus Foligno, 2015 5th Round Pick

Trade #22
To Buffalo: 168th Overall
To Philadelphia: 179th, 184th Overall

Trade #23
To Nashville: 93rd Overall
To Chicago: 102nd, 162nd Overall

Trade #24
To Washington: 149th Overall
To Pittsburgh: 164th, 194th Overall

Trade #25
To Pittsburgh: 103rd Overall
To Toronto: 117th, 174th Overall

Trade #26
To Buffalo: 165th Overall
To Dallas: RFA rights to Jamie McBain

Trade #27
To Buffalo: 123rd Overall
To Anaheim: 138th, 168th Overall

Trade #28
To Edmonton: Luke Adam
To Buffalo: Curtis Hamilton, Brandon Davidson, 2015 5th Round Pick

Trade #29
To Anaheim: 111th Overall
To Los Angeles: 138th, 168th Overall

Trade #30
To Detroit: 109th Overall
To NY Rangers: 136th, 196th Overall

Trade #31
To Toronto: 166th, 205th Overall
To Detroit: 174th, 188th Overall

Trade #32
To Carolina: 209th Overall
To Philadelphia: Jared Stall, 2015 7th Round Pick


----------



## David Strorm

Could I have LA? Thanks


----------



## edguy

Can I have the flyers this time?


----------



## Patmac40

Toronto please


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Could I be Vancouver?


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Florida please


----------



## MLoza92

I'll take the Islanders plz


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

please. Thanks for hosting again, looking forward to it!


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Can I have Arizona Desert Dogs


----------



## ManByng

please!


----------



## Mr Lebowski

I'm just gonna throw out my trade block early

I'm willing to move Kesler, Edler, Sedin's, Burrows, 3rd. Am open to trading back

Would like another 1st.


----------



## BStinson

please


----------



## Rare Jewel




----------



## pedis

can i take the washington capitals?

first time posting but ive read through another and it looked quite interesting


----------



## synobyte

I'll take Winnipeg please
With that being said I have byfuglien,Kane and pavelec on the block


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Pick #2 is available.

Just a reminder that no trades can be made until all teams have a GM.

Thanks!


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Boston please


----------



## edguy

trade block

Available:
Matt read
Wayne simmonds
Scott hartnell
Luke schenn 
Brayden schenn
Brayden coburn
Steve Downie
Ray Emery

Untouchables:
Voracek
Laughton
Couturier

Giroux is available but it would take ALOT to get him


----------



## The White Death

I'll take the Blues please.


----------



## 199991

Carolina please!!


----------



## Sartorial

Dibs on Minnesota!


----------



## Patmac40

Snsfan1995 said:


> trade block
> 
> Available:
> Matt read
> *Max talbot*
> Wayne simmonds
> Scott hartnell
> Luke schenn
> Brayden schenn
> Braden cobourne
> 
> Untouchables:
> Voracek
> Laughton
> Couturier
> 
> Giroux is available but it would take ALOT to get him




Did you make a trade already?


----------



## edguy

Patmac40 said:


> Did you make a trade already?




whoops haha thank you for pointing that out. don't know what i was thinking


----------



## The Press Express

please


----------



## Joey Bones




----------



## nucker11

Florida!!!


----------



## edguy

nucker11 said:


> Florida!!!




florida is taken by Jesse Joensuu


----------



## nucker11

Snsfan1995 said:


> florida is taken by Jesse Joensuu




Sorry didn't see that. I will have dallas then


----------



## nucker11

Everyone is available except Seguin, Jamie Benn, Nichushkin and Lehtonen. 

Looking for defence, and want to move into the top 10 of draft


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Oilers Trade Block*

AVAILABLE
- Jesse Joensuu
- Sam Gagner
- David Musil

AVAILABLE FOR HIGH PRCE
- Nail Yakupov
- Martin Marincin
- Oscar Klefbom

UNTOUCHABLE
- Taylor Hall
- Ryan N.Hopkins
- Jordan Eberle
- Justin Schultz
- Darnell Nurse
- David Perron
- 3rd Overall

LOOKING FOR
- Top pairing D
- Second line centre
- Second round pick
- Size and work ethic everywhere


----------



## synobyte

Ok guys I've got 3 pieces that I'm currently shopping
Evader Kane
Dustin byfuglien
Ondrej pavalec
Pm me some offers


----------



## canucks10

I'll take Colorado if it's still available


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Bruins untouchables Bergeron, Krug, Krecji, Hamilton, Smith, Chara, Hamilton & Rask. PM with offers.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Trading Block

*Untouchables*: Tyler Myers, Zemgus Girgensons, Rasmus Ristolainen, Nikita Zadorov, Jake McCabe, Justin Bailey, Connor Hurley, Nick Baptiste

*Hard To Get*: Cody Hodgson, Mikhail Grigorenko, Tyler Ennis, Linus Ullmark, Joel Armia, Mark Pysyk

*Looking to Trade*: Mike Weber, Luke Adam, Christian Ehrhoff, Chris Stewart

EVERYONE NOT MENTIONED ABOVE IS AVAILABLE.


----------



## BStinson

*Detroit Red Wings Trade Block*
*Untouchables* = Zetterberg, Datsyuk, Kronwall, Nyquist, Jurco
*Extreme Value* = Tatar, Sheahan, DeKeyser, Mantha
*Block* = Lashoff, Kindl, Weiss, TooToo, Callahan, Ferraro, Andersson, Quincey

All picks will be trade-able and looking to move my first round (15) back to pick up additional picks if the value is there. I will keep this list updated.

Picks = 15, 76, 106, 136, 166, 196, 205


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Untouchables: *Toews, Keith*. 

Looking to upgrade prospect depth on D and in goal. Not looking to make a big splash via trade but will listen to any offers not involving the above two players.


----------



## Sartorial

*Wild*

Not for sale: Coyle, Granlund, Brodin; Niederreiter.

Looking to move: Heatley 


Anyone else on the roster/in the system is negotiable. 

http://wild.nhl.com/club/roster.htm

http://wild.nhl.com/club/roster.htm?type=prospect


----------



## Sartorial

Also, should trades be negotiated through PM, or on this thread?


----------



## canucks10

*Colorado Trade block*

*Untouchable*: MacKinnon, Duchene, Landeskog, Varlamov 

*Hard to get*: RFA rights to O'Reilly, Erik Johnson 

Everyone else is available! 
looking for an upgrade at Defence, 1st round pick is available!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sartorial said:


> Also, should trades be negotiated through PM, or on this thread?




PM try not to cloud the thread with anything non prudent


----------



## nucker11

Dallas Stars Trade Block:[/B]

Untouchables: Tyler Seguin and Jamie Benn

Trade Block: Eric Cole, Shawn Horcoff, rights to Ray Whitney, and Jack Campbell

Wants: Top 4 Dman, Top 6 big and/or defensibly responsibly forwards, 1st round pick


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I'll take Sharks if they're still available.


----------



## edguy

looking to move 
Vincent Lecavalier
Wayne Simmonds
Luke Schenn
Ray Emery
Mark Streit

Main wants:
Picks
Forward Prospects (Preferably Center)
Defense prospects 
Looking to get younger

PM Me offers


----------



## Rare Jewel

I'll listen to offers for Weber


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*VANCOUVER*
LOOKING TO MOVE
Kesler, Edler, Sedins, Hansen, Burrows.

WILLING TO MOVE FOR A PRICE
Lack, Bieksa, Markstrom

UNTOUCHABLES
Jensen and Bo

Everyone else is available

Looking for a top 15 pick for Kesler


----------



## pedis

hey we're looking into adding some young talent in washington and the trade block consists of

fowards:
Mikhail Grabovski
troy brouwer
joel ward
dustin penner
jay beagle

defencemen:
matt green
orlov

goalies:
halak 
hotby

offer value will take all offers into consideration most of you know what you're doing of courser and* no player is an untouchable at the right price*


----------



## MLoza92

*NEW YORK ISLANDERS*

Untouchable: Johnny Tavares

Unlikely to Trade: Brock Nelson, Ryan Strome, Anders Lee, Kyle Okposo, Calvin de Haan, Travis Hamonic

Available for the right price: Anyone else

Wants: Above Average Goaltender with potential to grow into a no. 1


----------



## nucker11

*Dallas* *Stars*:
Looking to trade Tim Tomas for a late round pick


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*VANCOUVER CANUCKS* are looking for top 15 pick for *RYAN KESLER*


----------



## David Strorm

LA will not be actively shopping. If you wish go propose a trade, go for it, but we won't be starting any trade discussions.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Florida Panthers will not be actively shopping players or picks, but will entertain offers.


----------



## Lukas

*Sens*

If they are still available I will take the Sens.

I am new to this but have been part of many draft parties, so \I was hoping to try something new this year.

Lukas


----------



## stayinalive

would like to take


----------



## ryan callahan

Could i take Montreal plz


----------



## ryan callahan

Montreal :
Untouchable : Galchenyuk, Patches, Subban and Price
Don't want to trade (but possible) : Gallagher, Desharnais, Markov, Vanek, Tinordi, Weise, Plekanec, Gionta, McCarron, Fucale
Available to trade : Budaj, Tokarski, Eller, Moen, Gorges, Emelin, Prust, Parros


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I'll take the Devils if they are still available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to trade Chris Stewart, Christian Ehrhoff, and Mike Weber. PM me with offers.


----------



## synobyte

I still have evader Kane and Alex burmistrov around guys and yes burmi is coming back to the nhl. Looking for a top 15 pick and early second rounder for Kane.


----------



## Rare Jewel

When is this thing kicking off?


----------



## edguy

Rare Jewel said:


> When is this thing kicking off?




once all 30 teams have GM's


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers willing to pay nicely for a big 2nd line centre


----------



## fedfed

Give me Tampa please.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

likely standing pat...


----------



## Bosnyi

cbj trade block:
cody goloubef
mike rielly
matt frattin
picks2-7

untouchables:
johanson
murray
bob
Dubinsky

wants top six or potential top six forward with size and top 4 RD
(when pming me tell which team I am, i'm doing two mocks so it's confusing)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are now full. Someone please PM Florida that they are up (I am unable to right now); they have until 7:20 PM EST to pick.

Trades can now be made.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 2nd Overall Pick to  in exchange for Picks 4, 58, 87, 179, and 184 and Matt Stajan.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 3rd overall pick to  in exchange for picks 4 and 87.


----------



## MLoza92

*Trade...*

To NYI: G James Reimer

To TOR: 52nd and 108th picks


----------



## BStinson

Pm'd Jesse Joensuu (Florida)

Willing to negotiate trading back from 15 to acquire picks, pm me if interested.


----------



## MLoza92

*Trade...*

To NYI: RW/LW Wayne Simmonds

To PHI: 35th overall pick and Sebastian Collberg

(Simmonds has a modified ntc, but we think he'd be willing to move to NYI to play alongside Tavares)

Thoughts?


----------



## McMozesmadness

MLoza92 said:


> To NYI: RW/LW Wayne Simmonds
> 
> To PHI: 35th overall pick and Sebastian Collberg
> 
> (Simmonds has a modified ntc, but we think he'd be willing to move to NYI to play alongside Tavares)
> 
> Thoughts?




If we are voting I'd say Simmonds would waive for Islanders.


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have a trade to announce:

To:

Brayden Schenn
Braydon Coburn
2nd 2014 (60)

for 

To:

Nail Yakupov
Martin Gernat
Marko Arcobello
4th 2014 (91)


----------



## Bosnyi

deal 
 tim Thomas 
7th


----------



## nucker11

Bosnyi said:


> deal dallas tim Thomas for cbj 7th
> 
> 
> (and how do you make the logos?)




Accepted


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Florida Panthers would like to thank Jawallstar1 for hosting this draft. We'd also like to congratulate the Columbus Blue Jackets on their Stanley Cup victory. We thank our fans for coming out to our draft party back at the BB&T Centre.

With the first selection in the 2014 National Hockey League Entry Draft, The Florida Panthers are proud to select AARON EKBLAD of the Barrie Colts.

1. Aaron Ekblad, RHD - 6'3.5, 220lbs


----------



## Monahan

The Calgary Flames are proud to select *Sam Reinhart*.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 3rd overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL...

*Sam Bennett*






Next GM has been notified


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

When did Philadelphia get my 2nd (60th overall) Boston looking to make a splash. Free agent rights also on block.


----------



## edguy

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> When did Philadelphia get my 2nd (60th overall) Boston looking to make a splash. Free agent rights also on block.





I think it's supposed to be 90th for mezaros


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> When did Philadelphia get my 2nd (60th overall) Boston looking to make a splash. Free agent rights also on block.




Meszaros trade. It's conditional but I made the assumption the conditions will be met.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Prince Albert Raiders of the WHL:


*Leon Draisaitl*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4- *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL



​


----------



## MLoza92

With the 5th overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the New York Islanders are proud to select...

from the Oshawa Generals of the Ontario Hockey League

Michael Dal Colle


----------



## Joey Bones

*A little late on this but NYR's trade block are as follows:

Untouchables: McDonagh, Lundqvist, & Kreider


Pretty much it, I'm willing to listen to offers for anyone or anything else (this includes prospects and picks)

Looking for picks, prospects, & players.

Send me offers if you're interested.*


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Bruins looking for early 2nd


----------



## MLoza92

Josh Bailey is available...inquire within


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*6th overall pick*

We'd like to thank the Flyers organization for hosting the draft, we'd also like to thank all of our fans at the draft party in Vancouver. The Canucks would also like to congratulate the Boston Bruins on their Stanley Cup victory.

Now, with the 6th overall selection the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Vancouver Canucks select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

From the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL, Nikolaj Ehlers






*1/6: * Nikolaj Ehlers, LW


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*HEIGHT:* 5"11
*WEIGHT:* 163 lbs
*SHOOTS:* Left
*BORN:* Feb. 14th 1996, Aalborg Denmark

G - A - PTS - +/– - PIMS
49-55-104-+65-54

Ehlers is a player with great offensive ability. He's fearless in the corners and in the slot. He's a great stickhandler even at full speed. He's got lightning quick release on his shot and great accuracy and power. Great on ice vision and could be a real slam dunk. He's a great player for the Canucks going forward.

Next GM has been PMed


----------



## Sartorial

*Trade Announcement *

To the Panthers:
 Danny Heatly

To the Wild:
 2014 7th round pick (pick #182)


----------



## edguy

MLoza92 said:


> To NYI: RW/LW Wayne Simmonds
> 
> To PHI: 35th overall pick and Sebastian Collberg
> 
> (Simmonds has a modified ntc, but we think he'd be willing to move to NYI to play alongside Tavares)
> 
> Thoughts?




this is the deal


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*TRADE TO ANNOUNCE*

*VANCOUVER*
Matt Read
Pick 198

*PHILADELPHIA*
Pick 66


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.

Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.


----------



## Sartorial

jawallstar1 said:


> Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.
> 
> Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.




I vote yes.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Vancouver looking to move Kesler, Edler, Sedins and Hanesn. PM me with offers


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

I'll vote yes on the NTC as well.


----------



## Bosnyi

jawallstar1 said:


> Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.
> 
> Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.




yes to the waive


----------



## nucker11

jawallstar1 said:


> Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.
> 
> Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.





I vote yes


----------



## nucker11

Dallas: 

Want a top 15 pick. only Seguin and Benn aren't up for trade


----------



## 199991

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select,
from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL,RW
Nick Ritchie


----------



## 199991

I vote yes too


----------



## 199991

I'm looking for a 1st or 2nd round pick,
I could move:
Eric Staal
Joni Pitkanen
Jordan Staal
Ryan Murphy


----------



## Bosnyi

AlexG19 said:


> The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select,
> from the Peterborough Petes of the OHL,RW
> Nick Ritchie




good pick for car congrats


----------



## nucker11

We Have a Trade:

To Winnipeg: Brett Ritchie, 14th overall pick, 45th overall pick

To Dallas: 9th overall pick, 101st overall pick


----------



## synobyte

Confirmed


----------



## Bosnyi

nucker11 said:


> We Have a Trade:
> 
> To Winnipeg: Brett Ritchie, 14th overall pick, 45th overall pick
> 
> To Dallas: 9th overall pick, 101st overall pick




Geh bad trade for dallas, brett is just as good if not better than nick ritchie sso your basically losing your 1st and 2nd

(And will MLoza92 plz respond to my trade request thanks)


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Bosnyi said:


> Geh bad trade for dallas, brett is just as good if not better than nick ritchie sso your basically losing your 1st and 2nd




Agree


----------



## synobyte

i thought it was a good one for me thats for sure


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 31st Overall selection and Chris Stewart to  in exchange for Evander Kane.


----------



## stayinalive

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades the 31st Overall selection and Chris Stewart to  in exchange for Evander Kane.




not sure if WPG fans like that one...


----------



## Joey Bones

stayinalive said:


> not sure if WPG fans like that one...




agreed


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to grab another 1st or a 2nd. Nash is up for trade as well as others. PM me if interested.


----------



## stayinalive

have traded Eric Hartzell to  for the 174th Overall Selection.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

^  confirms.


----------



## AFTeRMaTH*

Whoever is the Flyers, that trade you made is one of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## AFTeRMaTH*

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades the 31st Overall selection and Chris Stewart to  in exchange for Evander Kane.




Pathetic. This is the most unrealistic mock draft Ive ever seen.


----------



## AFTeRMaTH*

nucker11 said:


> We Have a Trade:
> 
> To Winnipeg: Brett Ritchie, 14th overall pick, 45th overall pick
> 
> To Dallas: 9th overall pick, 101st overall pick




hahahahahaa. just brutal.


----------



## McMozesmadness

AFTeRMaTH said:


> Whoever is the Flyers, that trade you made is one of the worst I have ever seen.






AFTeRMaTH said:


> Pathetic. This is the most unrealistic mock draft Ive ever seen.






AFTeRMaTH said:


> hahahahahaa. just brutal.




Thank you for your input.... Now please go back to your cave.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> Thank you for your input.... Now please go back to your cave.




Agreed.


----------



## canucks10

jawallstar1 said:


> Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.
> 
> Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.




I think he would probably get a more prominent role as well as the Johnny T factor


----------



## canucks10

Colorado looking to trade pick #27 for a early 2nd rounder 31-40 preferably


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Time has expired on this pick.

Toronto is awarded Jake Virtanen.


Next GM has been notified


----------



## Patmac40

jawallstar1 said:


> Time has expired on this pick.
> 
> Toronto is awarded Jake Virtanen.
> 
> 
> Next GM has been notified




Never got a PM  I would've taken him anyways so I guess it worked out. 

So just a note for GMs that it's your responsibility to message the next GM after you pick.











*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52||
​
|
|​
|
​
|
*3*
|68||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|103||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|108||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## nucker11

The Dallad Stars are proud to select from the Red Dear Rebels...

Haydn Fleury



I pm'd next pick


----------



## ManByng

didn't get a PM!  the  select....from Kalpa Finland....*RW Kasperi Kapanen* 

*next GM PM'd!*


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Boston looking to dump salary PM with offers also looking for a Dman


----------



## nucker11

ManByng said:


> didn't get a PM!  the  select....from Kalpa Finland....*RW Kasperi Kapanen*
> 
> *next GM PM'd!*





Just realized I had made the notice, but forgot to send it. Sorry bout that


----------



## BStinson

Willing to move pick 15 for additional picks, pm me if interested.


----------



## ManByng

^@nucker11....no sweat. I check here on a regular basis when I join mocks.

Anaheim may be willing to trade down from #28 into the 2nd round for an extra pick. not in the market at the moment to trade picks straight up for players.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> Everyone please vote on whether you think Wayne Simmonds would waive his NTC to go to the Islanders.
> 
> Voting will end at noon est tomorrow.




So is this deal official?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> So is this deal official?




Yes. Please repost the official trade.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Florida is now looking to add picks in the 2nd to 4th round. Willing to give up prospects. Robak, Pirri, and Shore are on the block.


----------



## edguy

We have a trade to announce:



 

Wayne simmonds



Sebastian Colberg 
35th overall


Welcome Sebastion!


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Boston looking for a 2nd & extra picks


----------



## canucks10

*Trade*

 trades: Andre Benoit, Michael Sgarbossa, and pick #118

 trade: Nicklas Grossman


----------



## Rare Jewel

The Nashville Predators are pleased to select from MODO of the SHL *William Nylander*


----------



## edguy

canucks10 said:


> *Trade*
> 
> trades: Andre Benoit, Michael Sgarbossa, and pick #118
> 
> trade: Nicklas Grossman





That's the deal. Thanks

Welcome Michael and Andre to the flyers organization


----------



## stayinalive

Rare Jewel said:


> The Nashville Predators are pleased to select from MODO of the SHL *William Nylander*




Is Nashville the new Detroit or what? After Jones last year the next big steal for the Preds...


----------



## AFTeRMaTH*

Snsfan1995 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne simmonds
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian Colberg
> 35th overall




Thanks for destroying the Flyers in less than a day.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes are thrilled to select Robby Fabbri

PM'd: pedis


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes are thrilled to select Robby Fabbri
> 
> PM'd: pedis




First off the board pick of the draft!


----------



## edguy

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes are thrilled to select Robby Fabbri
> 
> PM'd: pedis




Off the board pick but a great one for Arizona!


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes are thrilled to select Robby Fabbri
> 
> PM'd: pedis




Interesting, Fabbri over McCann  can't go wrong with either


----------



## IPreferPi

Probably would've went McCann at 12 myself, but I applaud my fellow Forum 40 denizen with his gutsy pick. Fabbri could end up being quite the steal.


----------



## edguy

flyers looking to pick up some 6-7 round picks pm me offers


----------



## McMozesmadness

Very nice pick with Fabbri for the Yotes


----------



## BStinson

Trade Announcement


Elias Lindholm + 94 



15 + 76 + Teemu Pulkkinen


----------



## canucks10

Sindiggy said:


> The Arizona Coyotes are thrilled to select Robby Fabbri
> 
> PM'd: pedis




I was all set to snatch him up at 27 oh well good pick


----------



## 199991

BStinson said:


> Trade Announcement
> 
> 
> Elias Lindholm + 94
> 
> 
> 
> 15 + 76 + Teemu Pulkkinen




Yeah I agree


----------



## ManByng

^we gotta get some guys picking.


----------



## Bosnyi

deal
 mike rielly

 3rd


----------



## stayinalive

Bosnyi said:


> deal
> mike rielly
> 
> 3rd




confirm


----------



## Bosnyi

is it just me or does pit not have a 3rd????!!!!!


----------



## Sartorial

*Trade Announcement: *

To Minnesota: 
 Vladimir Tarasenko

To St. Louis:
 2014 2nd round pick
Gustaf Oloffson


----------



## The White Death

Sartorial said:


> *Trade Announcement: *
> 
> To Minnesota:
> Vladimir Tarasenko
> 
> To St. Louis:
> 2014 2nd round pick
> Gustaf Oloffson






WTH? I am the Blues GM and never was offered this trade. Also don't approve; did I miss the joke or something?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The last two trades posted are apparently invalid as
1.) Pittsburgh does not own a 3rd to trade to CBJ
2.) The Blues have said they did not agree to the 2nd trade


Washington is awarded Brendan Perlini.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## synobyte

The Winnipegs Jets select from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL Nickolay Goldobin

next gm will be notified


----------



## 199991

With 15th pick,The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select,From the US NTDP,*Alex Tuch*.
Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Wow, Ritchie and Tuch for Carolina, that is some serious beef. Either Staal could center them and they could just cycle the puck for 60 mins. if they wanted to.


----------



## Bosnyi

As the gm of columbus blue jackets i'm proud to select *ivan Barbashev* from moncton qmjhl


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 17th overall from MODO of the SHL.. 

*Adrian Kempe
*





1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (35)
2nd Round (48)
3rd Round (66)
4th Round (91)
4th Round (118)
5th Round (138)
6th Round (168)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## ManByng

if anyone is interested in trading their bottom of the 1st round pick away, i would counter with pick #38, #119, and pick #209....if anyone is interested in acquiring a few extra picks.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Like that Kempe pick.


----------



## edguy

Rare Jewel said:


> Like that Kempe pick.




Thanks! I couldn't believe he was still on the board at 17!


----------



## Bosnyi

Barb is an absolute steal in my opinion only the russian factor is a problem

(And sorry forgot to pm you)


----------



## canucks10

Some great picks going on here


----------



## edguy

Bosnyi said:


> Barb is an absolute steal in my opinion only the russian factor is a problem
> 
> (And sorry forgot to pm you)




Don't worry about it! I check in alot


----------



## McMozesmadness

Kempe is a gem IMO


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 18th pick in the draft the New York Rangers select from Swift Current of the WHL, defenseman Julius Honka.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Great picks but is Jared McCann still available? Wow, I have him at 11 in my rankings (not mock)


----------



## Sartorial

The White Death said:


> WTH? I am the Blues GM and never was offered this trade. Also don't approve; did I miss the joke or something?




Excuse me. Wrong draft.


----------



## Sartorial

With the 19th pick, the Minnesota Wild take Nikita Scherbak of the Saskatoon Blades


----------



## David Strorm

The LA Kings are proud to select Jared McCann.


----------



## Joey Bones

D: Ryan Graves
7th (199)


2nd (48)


----------



## edguy

Joey Bones said:


> D: Ryan Graves
> 7th (199)
> 
> 
> 2nd (48)




thats the deal thanks

We would like to welcome Ryan To the Flyers organization we are looking forward to your development with our team.





Ryan is a man we have watched grow from a boy into man, Ryan is having his best year to date and is having a great playoffs with Val D'or.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

I can't believe McCann last this long, what an absolute steal by the Kings.


----------



## ManByng

we have a trade to announce....

the  trade pick #91 to the  in exchange for picks #119 and #209.


----------



## edguy

ManByng said:


> we have a trade to announce....
> 
> the  trade pick #91 to the  in exchange for picks #119 and #209.




Agreed thanks


----------



## David Strorm

Reginald Dunlop said:


> I can't believe McCann last this long, what an absolute steal by the Kings.




I didn't mind. Considered auctioning it, but he's the BPA by far.


----------



## canucks10

*Trade*

 trades: PA Parenteau, pick #27, and pick #178


 trades: Alexander Edler, and pick #36 


Edler has NTC


----------



## BStinson

I would say that Edler would waive to go to the AVs.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Edler would waive


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Edler would waive


----------



## ManByng

Edler would waive


----------



## edguy

edler would waive


----------



## nucker11

Edler would waive


----------



## fedfed

Edler would waive. 

Nevermind


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

fedfed said:


> Edler would waive. Habs six-hour window is over.
> 
> Lightning is proud to select Josh Ho-Sang.




Window is 8 hours

EDIT: Montreal is awarded Anthony DeAngelo.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

canucks10 said:


> *Trade*
> 
> trades: PA Parenteau, pick #27, and pick #178
> 
> 
> trades: Alexander Edler, and pick #36
> 
> 
> Edler has NTC




Confirmed


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Agree that Edler would waive. Pick incoming shortly.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With the 23rd pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the  are proud to select, from the Kingston Frontenacs of the OHL, *Roland McKeown*.






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62)-
3(84)-
4(93)-
5(144)-
5(145)-
7(204)-​


Next GM has been notified.


----------



## ManByng

willing to trade one of the young guys and a later pick for another low 1st round pick. Nick Sorensen, Stefan Noesen, Luca Zbisa are on the table if interested. let me know.


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Window is 8 hours
> 
> EDIT: Montreal is awarded Anthony DeAngelo.




Shouldn't they be awarded Kevin Fiala since he is ranked #3 on Euro? The guy is a beast.
http://www.nhl.com/ice/draftprospectbrowse.htm?cat=2&sort=finalRank&year=2014

DeAngelo in all honesty won't go first round with all of his red flags.


----------



## ManByng

^naaa....he sucks! (only because i wanted him at #28 )


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

The San Jose Sharks are happy to select from the USNDP's

*Sonny Milanooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

PM'd The White Death


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> Shouldn't they be awarded Kevin Fiala since he is ranked #3 on Euro? The guy is a beast.
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/draftprospectbrowse.htm?cat=2&sort=finalRank&year=2014
> 
> DeAngelo in all honesty won't go first round with all of his red flags.




Nope. Format on this mock is 3:1 NA to Europe. We've autoed 2 NA's and DeAngelo is the 3rd. Next will be a Euro.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Canucks looking to move Kesler for late 1st and defenseman, PM if interested


----------



## The White Death

With pick #25, the Blues are happy to select Kevin Fiala.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Bruins shopping 1st


----------



## BStinson

The White Death said:


> With pick #25, the Blues are happy to select Kevin Fiala.



Great pickup the guy is a beast and should of gone in the 12-16 range.


jawallstar1 said:


> Nope. Format on this mock is 3:1 NA to Europe. We've autoed 2 NA's and DeAngelo is the 3rd. Next will be a Euro.



O I read it as a ratio not rule.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> O I read it as a ratio not rule.




It is both, actually. The ratio is the rule.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 26th Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from the Red Deer Rebels * Conner Bleackley *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall​


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> It is both, actually. The ratio is the rule.




Shouldn't it be something along these lines. Say the next available North American player is 16 and the next available Euro player is 4 you would then 4 (BPA Euro) * 3 (rule) = 12 (BPA NA)? There since the Euro number is lower than the NA you select him to be auto'd. Ideally there shouldn't be any auto drafts especially in the first round but clarification may help some help you run it.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Bruins asking price for 29 either 2 seconds. High second roster player. Or any package of picks negotiating starts now.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> Shouldn't it be something along these lines. Say the next available North American player is 16 and the next available Euro player is 4 you would then 4 (BPA Euro) * 3 (rule) = 12 (BPA NA)? There since the Euro number is lower than the NA you select him to be auto'd. Ideally there shouldn't be any auto drafts especially in the first round but clarification may help some help you run it.




Not making it complex or changing the rule at all now that we've started. I'll consider this formula for next time though.


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking for a few more picks, late 1sts and 2nds preferably. Would also like some for the later rounds, too. Nash, Richards, Brassard, etc. are available as well as other prospects and picks. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ManByng

Colorado is a little late with their pick!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> Colorado is a little late with their pick!




Colorado is awarded Jakub Vrana.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## ManByng

i will


----------



## ManByng

the  are very pleased to select....from the USA national development program....*C Dylan Larkin* 

next GM PM'd.

#10........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28........C Dylan Larkin


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Boston taking offers looking for a high 2nd & a 3rd as well as extra picks


----------



## Bosnyi

ManByng said:


> #10........RW Kasperi Kapanen
> #28........C Dylan Larkin




Those are some pretty legit picks ana is going to be a force for a while


----------



## ManByng

^i made sure the Ducks took *talent* in the 1st round and not worry so much about size, which the Ducks already have.


----------



## Joey Bones

Wait hold on! Wasn't the colorado pick the Canucks since they did that Edler trade?


----------



## Joey Bones

canucks10 said:


> *Trade*
> 
> trades: PA Parenteau, pick #27, and pick #178
> 
> 
> trades: Alexander Edler, and pick #36
> 
> 
> Edler has NTC




Did we all forget about this? 

Everyone agreed that Edler would waive, no?


----------



## canucks10

Joey Bones said:


> Did we all forget about this?
> 
> Everyone agreed that Edler would waive, no?




This is what i was waiting for pick #27 is Vancouver's not mine!


----------



## Joey Bones

canucks10 said:


> This is what i was waiting for pick #27 is Vancouver's not mine!




This.

Could we rewind a bit?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Alright, just checked in and totally forgot about the Edler deal.

It was still Vancouver's responsibility to make a pick after 12 noon, but I'll give him until 7 EST to make his selection.

Vrana and Larkin are back on the board. Someone please PM Vancouver.


----------



## ManByng

^done....PM'd Gillies32.


----------



## Bosnyi

ahhh that's a kick in the **s for ana if they lose larkin


----------



## ManByng

^sure, but i have a backup plan....


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Okay, time's up.

Vancouver is awarded Jakub Vrana (...again).

Anaheim, are you still taking Larkin?


----------



## ManByng

^yes!


----------



## ManByng

maybe update the pick board as well. i have Philly's #91 and they have the Ducks #119 and #209.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> maybe update the pick board as well. i have Philly's #91 and they have the Ducks #119 and #209.




Done. I thought I did when I posted the trade on the trade post, but I was having internet issues then so I guess it didn't take. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Was gonna take Vrana anyways






*CANUCKS PICKS*

*1/6:* Nikolaj Ehlers
*1/27:* Jakub Vrana

next gm has been pm'd


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Sheppard
Nieto
Wingels
Hamilton
Boyle OTB with a 2nd, 3rd, 5/6/7


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Bruins shopping pick 29


----------



## ManByng

the  pick of *Dylan Larkin* at #28 stands.

#10..........RW Kasperi Kapenen
#28..........C Dylan Larkin.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

29


37
67


----------



## 199991

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> 29
> 
> 
> 37
> 67




I agree! Can I make the pick now?


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

yep you can


----------



## 199991

With our 3rd 1st round pick,the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select from Sodertalje,David Pastrnak


7th:Nick Ritchie
15th:Alex Tuch
29th: David Pastrnak​


----------



## ManByng

^good pick! i would have taken him at #28 if Larkin was gone.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

New Jersey Devils select Frolunda J20 forward Anton Karlsson.


----------



## synobyte

winnipeg is proud to select from Boston College Thatcher Demko



1st round - Nikolay Goldobin
2nd Round - Thatcher Demko


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

synobyte said:


> winnipeg is proud to select from Boston College Thatcher Demko
> 
> 
> 
> 1st round - Nikolay Goldobin
> 2nd Round - Thatcher Demko




Great pick


----------



## ManByng

^i was wondering who'd take the first goalie. long term, the Jets certainly need one.


----------



## synobyte

Thanks guys I thought he would have gone late first I'm stoked to have him


----------



## synobyte

Trade announcement Winnipeg acquires the 35th pick from Philly for 45 and 99 in this draft


----------



## edguy

synobyte said:


> Trade announcement Winnipeg acquires the 35th pick from Philly for 45 and 99 in this draft




Agreed! Thanks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades Christian Ehrhoff to  in exchange for the 32nd Overall Selection and Steven Hodges.

Ehrhoff has an 8-team NTC, so would he waive to go to FLA? 

Since it affects the next pick, voting will only last until 2pm EST.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

I'll say he waives


----------



## nucker11

not sure he would want to go to Florida, but they are better than Buffalo so I say he would waive


----------



## edguy

I'll say no he wouldn't. I'd say he'd only waive to go to a contender or a playoff team at least


----------



## McMozesmadness

I don't see why he would waive.

I say no.


----------



## canucks10

he might waive now that the teams committed to winning


----------



## ManByng

it's a sideways move, better weather but not a better team and he's what 30 now? i'd be waiving only to a serious contender and the Panthers aren't....your looking at years of rebuilding there.

i say no.


----------



## synobyte

I say no he wouldn't waive


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Florida trades Ed Jovanovski (25% retained) to the Boston Bruins in exchange for Anthony Camara.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Florida trades Ed Jovanovski (25% retained) to the Boston Bruins in exchange for Anthony Camara.




Boston confirms


----------



## Oilers Apologist

With the 32nd pick, Florida selects Brent Moran of the Niagara Ice Dogs.

1. Aaron Ekblad - RD - Barrie Colts, OHL
32. Brent Moran - G - Niagara Ice Dogs, OHL


----------



## Rare Jewel

Gillies32 said:


> Was gonna take Vrana anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CANUCKS PICKS*
> 
> *1/6:* Willie Nylander
> *1/27:* Jakub Vrana
> 
> next gm has been pm'd






You picked Ehlers at 6

I drafted Nylander 11th.


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> With the 32nd pick, Florida selects Brent Moran of the Niagara Ice Dogs.




another potential good goalie bites the dust! and Florida is another team that could use some goaltending depth in the system.


----------



## The White Death

With the 33rd pick in the 2014 NHL entry draft, the St. Louis Blues are happy to select, from the Green Bay Gamblers of the USHL, Nick Schmaltz.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

McQuaid & Kelly on block


----------



## Joey Bones

I say no to the Ehrhoff trade. He's getting up there in age and would probably want to be on a cup contender.

As for the draft, Nash, Richards, and others are still available. *I'm now going to make Chris Kreider available for the right price*. PM me if interested.


----------



## edguy

still have Mark Streit and Hal Gill Available


----------



## 199991

trading block :Semin,Tlusty,Murphy


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are looking to move Hansen for a 3rd


----------



## ManByng

wow, the last pick was made a LONG time ago!


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ManByng said:


> wow, the last pick was made a LONG time ago!




Feel free to auto. Next NA player.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Calgary autoed John Quenneville C Brandon (WHL)


----------



## ManByng

^ah, beat me to it. i'll PM the Jets GM.


----------



## synobyte

The Winnipeg Jets would like to select from Barrie Brendan Lemieux



14 - Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL) 
31 - Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)
35 - Brendan Lemieux, LW Barrie (OHL)


----------



## Bosnyi

synobyte said:


> The Winnipeg Jets would like to select from Barrie Brendan Lemieux
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)
> 31 - Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)
> 35 - Brendan Lemieux, LW Barrie (OHL)




You're first pick was kinda out there but you've gotten two major steals in the second round good draft


----------



## ManByng

synobyte said:


> The Winnipeg Jets would like to select from Barrie Brendan Lemieux
> 
> 
> 
> 14 - Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)
> 31 - Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)
> 35 - Brendan Lemieux, LW Barrie (OHL)




^oh well, scratch one of the players off my list for #38.


----------



## synobyte

lol i had to stretch for Goldobin when my guy was gone i think he will be a good player in the future. so far i got 2/3 of the people on my list 
i thought Fabbri would have been there but Arizona jumped in


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> the  pick of *Dylan Larkin* at #28 stands.
> 
> #10..........RW Kasperi Kapenen
> #28..........C Dylan Larkin.




^me too. i got both of the players who were still available that i really wanted. so far so good!


----------



## canucks10

With the 36th pick in the 2014 NHL Draft, The Colorado Avalanche are pleased to select 
From the Peterborough Petes of the OHL *Eric Cornel*


----------



## canucks10

synobyte said:


> lol i had to stretch for Goldobin when my guy was gone i think he will be a good player in the future. so far i got 2/3 of the people on my list
> i thought Fabbri would have been there but Arizona jumped in




Ya stole Lemieux from me bud


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Pick 37 on block


----------



## 199991

It should be Boston`s turn,I traded this pick to him


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Boston selects Ryan Donato Dexter (USHSE) 

PM sent


----------



## ManByng

the  select....from USA U-18....*D Jack Dougherty* 

next GM PM'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 39th Overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL...

*Ryan MacInnis*


1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)

Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## 199991

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 39th Overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL...
> 
> *Ryan MacInnis*
> 
> 
> 1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
> 2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM




Nice pick!


----------



## Bosnyi

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 39th Overall selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL...
> 
> *Ryan MacInnis*
> 
> 
> 1 (3): Sam Bennett, C, Kingston (OHL)
> 2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM




Daaaaaaarrrrnnnnn that center depth grigenson, grigorenko, reinhart, macinnis


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

The Ottawa GM hasn't been to this site for a week.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> The Ottawa GM hasn't been to this site for a week.




Alright, Ottawa gets Brycen Martin.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## 199991

The 37th pick isn't the  's pick,it's Boston's pick


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

41st overall selection...

The New Jersey Devils select Edmonton Oil Kings forward Brett Pollock.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Great pick. Killing it in the playoffs, due for a big year next year.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Thanks. It was either Pollock or the pick taken before Brycen Martin.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville selects from Kelowna(WHL) Justin Kirkland.






11 - William Nylander - C/RW - MODO(SHL) 
42 - Justin Kirkland - LW - Kelowna(WHL)


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rare Jewel said:


> Nashville selects from Kelowna(WHL) Justin Kirkland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - William Nylander - C/RW - MODO(SHL)
> 42 - Justin Kirkland - LW - Kelowna(WHL)




 I wanted Kirkland and Pollock 

Great pick. Major gem.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona selects Jayce hawryluk someone please pm next manager


----------



## edguy

Sindiggy said:


> Arizona selects Jayce hawryluk someone please pm next manager




Done. Great pick


----------



## edguy

Washingtons gm hasn't logged on in over a week.. And was autod in round 1 can we auto again?


----------



## Bosnyi

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> Boston selects Ryan Donato Dexter (USHSE)
> 
> PM sent




Hmmm who is donato, mind telling me his stats, i tried looking him up on db nothing


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to deal Christian Ehrhoff for a 2nd rounder. PM me.

As for Wash, let's give him until 10pm EST.


----------



## 199991

Looking to trade Jordan Staal for a 2nd pick and something else


----------



## ManByng

Bosnyi said:


> Hmmm who is donato, mind telling me his stats, i tried looking him up on db nothing




hockey db doesn't carry high school stats as far as i'm aware. don't really know where to get them


----------



## edguy

ManByng said:


> hockey db doesn't carry high school stats as far as i'm aware. don't really know where to get them





http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=195235

Is this the guy?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Washington is awarded Marcus Pettersson.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 45th overall from Portland of the WHL.. 

*Chase De Leo
*






1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (66)
4th Round (99)
4th Round (118)
4th Round (119)
5th Round (138)
6th Round (168)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## ManByng

Snsfan1995 said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=195235
> 
> Is this the guy?




yup.


----------



## Patmac40

Snsfan1995 said:


> The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 45th overall from Portland of the WHL..
> 
> *Chase De Leo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73147
> 
> 1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
> 2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
> 3rd Round (66)
> 4th Round (99)
> 4th Round (118)
> 4th Round (119)
> 5th Round (138)
> 6th Round (168)
> 7th Round (199)
> 7th Round (209)
> 
> Next GM is being PMed now
> ​




Great pick, he was a guy I was possibly targeting for my next pick.

Also, every girl in Philadelphia is jumping for joy


----------



## SDBondra

Just browsing the thread and am enjoying the irony that the Capitals GM needs to be replaced in this thread and in Washington. The suspense (for both) is killing me.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SDBondra said:


> Just browsing the thread and am enjoying the irony that the Capitals GM needs to be replaced in this thread and in Washington. The suspense (for both) is killing me.




Would you like to be it?


----------



## SDBondra

jawallstar1 said:


> Would you like to be it?




Thanks but I don't get to watch any junior hockey. I couldn't tell you the difference between Michael Dal Colle and Michael Dal Corgi. I just came here because Honka makes me giggle.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 61st overall selection to  in exchange for the 99th and 138th overall selection and forward Taylor Leier.


----------



## Bosnyi

Deal 
 jordan staal

 artem anisimov, pick 77(3rd), 2015 2nd

also cbj looking to trade down in 2nd round for low 2nd, high 3rd


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Bosnyi said:


> Deal
> jordan staal
> 
> artem anisimov, pick 77(3rd), 2015 2nd




Trade requires a vote. Would Staal waive his NTC to go to Columbus? Voting ends at noon est tomorrow.


----------



## Bosnyi

Snsfan1995 said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=195235
> 
> Is this the guy?




Thanks and those are some crazy numbers 60 points in 30 games!


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Staal wouldn't waive


----------



## ManByng

Jesse Joensuu said:


> Staal wouldn't waive




nope.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Staal wouldn't waive


----------



## nucker11

Stall doesn't waive


----------



## Bosnyi

Staal would waive


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville selects *Travis Sanheim* from Calgary(WHL)





11 - William Nylander - C/RW - MODO(SHL) 
42 - Justin Kirkland - LW - Kelowna(WHL)
46 - Travis Sanheim - D - Calgary(WHL)


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Don't think Staal waives, even with CBJ looking good against the Pens.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Bosnyi said:


> Staal would waive




Your vote does not count.


----------



## Patmac40

Rare Jewel said:


> Nashville selects *Travis Sanheim* from Calgary(WHL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - William Nylander - C/RW - MODO(SHL)
> 42 - Justin Kirkland - LW - Kelowna(WHL)
> 46 - Travis Sanheim - D - Calgary(WHL)




****!!!! Stupid sexy defensive depth


----------



## edguy

No way the staal bros split up now IMO look for mark to join them next chance he gets. He doesn't waive


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades Marcus Foligno and a 5th Round Pick in 2015 to  in exchange for the 64th overall selection in 2014.


----------



## Bosnyi

The columbus blue jackets are proud to select *HUNTER SMITH* from the oshawa generals, ohl






1--- ivan barbashev
2--- hunter smith


----------



## Bosnyi

Can someone tell Joey Bones its his turn, i cant find him


----------



## stayinalive

Bosnyi said:


> Can someone tell Joey Bones its his turn, i cant find him




done.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 48th pick, the New York Rangers select from Chomutov of the Czech league, right winger Ondrej Kase







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Ondrej Kase


----------



## Joey Bones

Could someone actually PM fedfed for his pick please. Wasn't able to send a pm to him.


----------



## Bosnyi

nucker11 said:


> Stall doesn't waive






Gillies32 said:


> Staal wouldn't waive






Jesse Joensuu said:


> Staal wouldn't waive






ManByng said:


> nope.






Reginald Dunlop said:


> Don't think Staal waives, even with CBJ looking good against the Pens.




Whyyyyyyy do you hate me, but really why not cbj plays alot like pens (better) and staal was at his best with the them and he could also play on the 1st line.


----------



## edguy

Bosnyi said:


> Whyyyyyyy do you hate me, but really why not cbj plays alot like pens (better) and staal was at his best with the them and he could also play on the 1st line.




He won't leave without Eric IMO


----------



## fedfed

Tampa selects Jonas Johansson out of Brynas.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 50th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL...

*Alex Peters*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)


----------



## David Strorm

The LA Kings are proud to select Brayden Point of the Moose Jaw Warriors.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 168th Overall Selection in 2014 to  in exchange for the 179th and 184th Overall Selections in 2014.


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades the 168th Overall Selection in 2014 to  in exchange for the 179th and 184th Overall Selections in 2014.




i agree! thanks for the deal!


----------



## Patmac40

With the 52nd pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select, from the US National Development Program, Jack Glover.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|103||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|108||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Patmac40 said:


> The Toronto Maple Leafs select Jack Glover.
> 
> Will make it pretty later. Can someone PM the next GM? Thanks.




Done.


----------



## fedfed

Tampa Bay Lightning is proud to select, out of the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL, Connor Chatham.



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/S​*
|
*Ht​*
|
*Wt​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Team (League)​*
*1*
|22|Joshua Ho-Sang|
C/RW R​
|
5'11"​
|
165​
|
1/22/96​
|Windsor (OHL)
*2*
|49|Jonas Johansson|
G R​
|
6'4"​
|
198​
|
9/19/95​
|Brynas (SHL)
*2*
|53|Connor Chatham|
RW R​
|
6'3"​
|
225​
|
10/30/95​
|Plymouth (OHL)
*3*
|83||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|143||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|146||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|173||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|203||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona selects Oskar Lindblom

PM'd: BoldNewLettuce


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Since nobody has stepped up, ManByng has kindly volunteered his services to be GM of the Capitals as well as his current job in Anaheim.

Obviously, no deals between these two teams will be allowed.


----------



## ManByng

^nuts!!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Alexis Vanier with the 55th overall pick

Alexis Vanier, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)


----------



## canucks10

BoldNewLettuce said:


> take Alexis Vanier with the 55th overall pick
> 
> Alexis Vanier, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)




Damn you San Jose


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

canucks10 said:


> Damn you San Jose




Damn EVERYONE~!


----------



## David Strorm

Glover and Vanier gone. You guys aren't playing nice.


----------



## The White Death

The St. Louis Blues are happy to select LW Vladimir Tkachyov.


----------



## ManByng

i sent BoldNewLettuce a PM to make his long overdue pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

San Jose is awarded Reid Gardiner.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 58th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL...

*Nicholas Magyar*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)


Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## ManByng

select *D Adam Olias-Mattsson*

next GM PM'd.

#10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28.........C Dylan Larkin
#38.........D Jack Dougherty
#59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson


----------



## Bosnyi

Hmmmmm i just noticed not alot of people picked hunter smith on their mocks, i really like his stats (6'7" 220lbs rw 40 points) but i've only seen him play/fight a little bit, how is he? Bad pick in the second round?


----------



## McMozesmadness

Sorry for the delay... Very hectic day


  

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL:


*Alex Nedeljkovic*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - *Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL



​
Philly has been notified and are now OTC


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 61st overall from Charlottetown of the QMJHL.. 

*Mason McDonald
*








1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (66)
4th Round (118)
4th Round (119)
5th Round (138)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Bosnyi said:


> Hmmmmm i just noticed not alot of people picked hunter smith on their mocks, i really like his stats (6'7" 220lbs rw 40 points) but i've only seen him play/fight a little bit, how is he? Bad pick in the second round?




I don't consider most picks "bad picks", but reaches. It was a somewhat reach, I'd say he goes in the 4th.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects, from St. Andrew's College (CAHS), *Warren Foegele*





1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84)-
4(93)-
5(144)-
5(145)-
7(204)-​

Next GM is being notified.


----------



## David Strorm

The LA Kings are proud to select Josh Jacobs of the Indiana Ice.


----------



## stayinalive

Bosnyi said:


> Hmmmmm i just noticed not alot of people picked hunter smith on their mocks, i really like his stats (6'7" 220lbs rw 40 points) but i've only seen him play/fight a little bit, how is he? Bad pick in the second round?




ISS recently moved him into their Top 30. CSS has him at 39 for NA skaters. So mid-second round seems legit for him.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 64th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from HIFK in the Finnish liiga...

*Ville Husso*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## IPreferPi

Not sure if Buffalo needed to go with Husso in the 3rd, but a pretty good haul so far.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

IPreferPi said:


> Not sure if Buffalo needed to go with Husso in the 3rd, but a pretty good haul so far.




With the addition of Bennett, MacInnis, and Magyar in the draft (and Evander Kane and Matt Stajan via trade), Buffalo doesn't need more Forwards. Elite G is where we are weak, the addition of Husso helps a lot in this regard.


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Sorry for the delay... Very hectic day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Plymouth Whalers of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *Alex Nedeljkovic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
> 2/60 - *Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Philly has been notified and are now OTC




^see....these are the players the Oilers *should* be taking, but haven't been the last couple of drafts.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

ManByng said:


> ^see....these are the players the Oilers *should* be taking, but haven't been the last couple of drafts.




exactly. like last year Saros fell and all they had to do was say his name... but no. they did not say his name. I died a little that day.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^see....these are the players the Oilers *should* be taking, but haven't been the last couple of drafts.






Jesse Joensuu said:


> exactly. like last year Saros fell and all they had to do was say his name... but no. they did not say his name. I died a little that day.




Thanks gents... I knew I wanted a goalie with that pick it was between Husso, McDonald, and Nedeljkovic. Felt Nedeljkovic has the highest upside.

Adding Broissoit was a start but it think the Oilers need to add more blue chip goaltending prospects turn it from an organizational weakness to a strength.


----------



## ManByng

^@Jesse Joensuu....amen brother! and even MacT mentioned the Oilers had interest in top goalie prospect Thatcher Demko. we'll see if they go after him hard or just stand around like last year and watch another team take the best goalie in the draft from right under their nose like Montreal did with Zack Fucale. like the Habs really need this guy with Carey Price already there!


----------



## Bosnyi

^lolololololololololololol you guys think you have it bad just look at the isles management, you know your in trouble when you're owner is asian hah ha ... ha


----------



## MLoza92

With the 65th overall selection the Islanders are proud to select...

From Dubuque in the USHL...C/LW - Shane Eiserman


----------



## Joey Bones

TRADE

3rd (66)


3rd (79)
5th (122)
6th (169)


----------



## edguy

Joey Bones said:


> TRADE
> 
> 3rd (66)
> 
> 
> 3rd (79)
> 5th (122)
> 6th (169)




Agreed thanks


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 66th pick, the New York Rangers are very proud to select (and are very surprised that he dropped this far), from Metallurg Magnitogorsk of the KHL, left winger Vladislav Kamenev.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Ondrej Kase
3 (66) C: Vladislav Kamenev

Still looking for some later round picks.


----------



## 199991

The Carolina Hurricanes  are proud to select,from Skelleftea Jr,Sebastian Aho
Next gm has been Pm'd



#7 : Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough Petes(OHL)
#15 : Alex Tuck C USNTDP(USHL)
#29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje(Sweden)
#67 : Sebastian Aho D Skelleftea Jr(Sweden)


----------



## Patmac40

With the 68th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs are proud to select, from HC Kometa Brno, Pavel Jenys.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|98||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|103||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|108||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Whileee

synobyte said:


> I still have evader Kane and Alex burmistrov around guys and yes burmi is coming back to the nhl. Looking for a top 15 pick and early second rounder for Kane.




Wait.... you traded Kane for one year of Chris Stewart and a second round pick, and then use the pick for another goalie prospect? Dude, you're killing me!


----------



## Tatar Shots

How on earth was Detroit able to swing that trade with Carolina for Lindholm? Heck of a trade Stinson.


----------



## synobyte

Winnipeg selects from Sherbrooke Daniel Audette


14. Winnipeg Jets - Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)
31. Winnipeg Jets - Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)
35. Winnipeg Jets - Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
69. Winnipeg Jets - Daniel Audette, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Loking to trade Hansen for 3rd, PM me


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

synobyte said:


> Winnipeg selects from Sherbrooke Daniel Audette
> 
> 
> 14. Winnipeg Jets - Nikolay Goldobin, RW, Sarnia (OHL)
> 31. Winnipeg Jets - Thatcher Demko, G, Boston College (NCAA)
> 35. Winnipeg Jets - Brendan Lemieux, LW, Barrie (OHL)
> 69. Winnipeg Jets - Daniel Audette, C, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)





Nice draft.


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

AlexG19 said:


> The Carolina Hurricanes  are proud to select,from Skelleftea Jr,Sebastian Aho
> Next gm has been Pm'd
> 
> 
> 
> #7 : Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough Petes(OHL)
> #15 : Alex Tuck C USNTDP(USHL)
> #29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje(Sweden)
> #67 : Sebastian Aho D Skelleftea Jr(Sweden)



Boston has pick 67 when I traded you 29


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> Boston has pick 67 when I traded you 29




Just noticed that. Sorry. Boston gets Aho.



Ottawa is awarded Dylan Sadowy.


New Jersey is unavailable to pick, they have informed me to select Michael Bunting.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville selects from Gatineau(QMJHL) *Vaclav Karabacek*






11 - William Nylander - MODO(SHL) - C/RW
42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
72 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

The Arizona Coyotes select Spencer Watson

12 - Robby Fabbri
47 - Jayce Hawryluk
54 - Oskar Lindblom
73 - Spencer Watson
133 - 
163 - 
191 - 
193 -

PM'd:


----------



## ManByng

select....*RW Juho Lammikko*

#13.........LW Brendan Perlini
#44.........D Marcus Pettersson
#74.........RW Juho Lammikko

next GM PM'd


----------



## HubOfHockey1918

Rights to pick 67 on block


----------



## nucker11

Dallas Star are proud to select from Kelowna Rockets...

Tyson Baillie


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

HubOfHockey1918 said:


> Rights to pick 67 on block




Since that pick has happened, you can either stick with Aho or pick another available player. Sorry, my fault for not updating the page, but I don't think trading the pick now would be 100% fair.


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking for some later round picks. Almost everyone is available on the Rangers for the right offers, including prospects. Only two I won't take offers from are Lundqvist and McDonagh. PM me if interested.


----------



## 199991

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select with the 76th pick,RW,Lucas Wallmark from Lulea


#7: Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough
#15 : Alex Tuch C USNTDP
#29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje
#76 : Lucas Wallmark RW Lulea


----------



## Bosnyi

The columbus blue jackets select from kootenay WHL *jaedon descheneau*




1---ivan barbashev
2---hunter smith
3---jaedon descheneau


Didnt get a pm(get your head in the game)


----------



## Pop147258

bstinson said:


> trade announcement
> 
> 
> elias lindholm + 94
> 
> 
> 
> 15 + 76 + teemu pulkkinen




steal


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Great picks by CBJ and Carolina


----------



## Bosnyi

Hmmm not a big fan of my draft but i yolo'd it with all high risk high reward picks, barb-russian, smith-6'7" 220lbs, descheneau- 5'8" 170lbs


----------



## MLoza92

*Isles select...*

Richard Nejezchleb, LW, Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)


----------



## stayinalive

Penguins have Orpiks UFA rights available for cheap...


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 79th overall from the USA National Team Development Program 

*Shane Gersich
*







1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)
4th Round (119)
5th Round (138)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## David Strorm

mloza92 said:


> richard nejezchleb, lw, brandon wheat kings (whl)




fml...


----------



## McMozesmadness

MLoza92 said:


> Richard Nejezchleb, LW, Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 

My list is being decimated by the last few picks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> My list is being decimated by the last few picks.




I don't like drafting 20 year olds. Why waste a pick on him when I can sign him on July 1?


----------



## ManByng

^that's a good point! and yes i wanted to draft him too. he might have a lineup of teams if he isn't taken at this year's real draft.


----------



## McMozesmadness

2nd round pick. Book it.

He is the real deal.

You have a 1/30 chance at getting him through FA.


----------



## David Strorm

jawallstar1 said:


> I don't like drafting 20 year olds. Why waste a pick on him when I can sign him on July 1?




Could say the same for Tanner Pearson, ended up going 30th to LA. Late bloomers are worth the pick. If you hope they go undrafted, someone will snatch them up, guaranteed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ControlPuck said:


> Could say the same for Tanner Pearson, ended up going 30th to LA. Late bloomers are worth the pick. If you hope they go undrafted, someone will snatch them up, guaranteed.




Not saying they wouldn't be, I just like having a player's rights longer, and that they've shown their skills earlier in their development.


----------



## Sartorial

Vladislav Gavrikov


----------



## David Strorm

LA is proud to select Matt Mistele.


----------



## BStinson

Pop147258 said:


> steal




Just sucks that Holland traded his cousin (Jarnkrok) that would of been some amazing depth.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Seems like another auto pick for MTL is in the cards.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal is awarded Nicolas Aube Kubel.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## fedfed

Tampa Bay Lightning is proud to select, out of the Niagara IceDogs of the Ontario Hockey League, *Aaron Haydon*.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects, from the Saskatoon Blades of the WHL, *Nelson Nogier*






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(93)-
5(144)-
5(145)-
7(204)-​

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## stayinalive

trade Deryk Engelland to  for Teemu Hartikainen


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Hartikainen is Leafs property after the Mark Fraser deal earlier this year.


----------



## stayinalive

Reginald Dunlop said:


> Hartikainen is Leafs property after the Mark Fraser deal earlier this year.




damn, thought I had a good one there.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I am Leafs in another mock. Thought stayinlive was talkin about that one. My bad.

Hartikainen deal is obviously void.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)



sorry about my miss, you're all wonderful individuals.


----------



## ManByng

we know


----------



## Bosnyi

Looking to get imto the third round with pick 107(4th) and 2015 3rd/prospect


----------



## edguy

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about my miss, you're all wonderful individuals.




Great pick! Was hoping he'd fall to my next pick!


----------



## The White Death

St Louis. Selects Nikita Cherepanov...


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

deleted post


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the U.S. National U18 Team of USDP:


*Johnathan Macleod*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - *Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP



​


----------



## ManByng

^like his size, but not sure if the Oilers needed another 6.5 C d-man. need some size and toughness up front. but still a good pick.


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Oilers select Jonathan McLeod
> 
> Can someone please PM the next GM
> 
> Ill make it look pretty later




done!


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^like his size, but not sure if the Oilers needed another 6.5 C d-man. need some size and toughness up front. but still a good pick.




McLeod is a right hand shot. 

Huge selling point for me, also big and mean but can play I have I'm going early second for the Oilers


----------



## ManByng

^'tiz true we lack right shots on the point in our system.


----------



## canucks10

The Colorado Avalanche select *Daniel Moynihan* from the Halifax Mooseheads


2/36 - *Eric Cornel* - Peterborough - C - OHL 
3/88 - *Daniel Moynihan* - Halifax - C/LW - QMJHL​


----------



## ManByng

the  select *RW Alex Schoenborn*

#10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28.........C Dylan Larkin
#38.........D Jack Dougherty
#59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson
#89.........RW Alex Schoenborn

next GM PM'd.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

would like to move pick 92 for two picks if anyone is interested.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Boston is awarded Dominik Masin out of Czech Republic.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BStinson

I'm surprised who is still available and can't wait to make my first pick in the draft soon!


----------



## ManByng

the  select *D Brett Lernout*

#10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28.........C Dylan Larkin
#38.........D Jack Dougherty
#59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson
#89.........RW Alex Schoenborn
#91.........D Brett Lernout

next GM PM'd.


----------



## ManByng

picks #164 and #194 are available from the  for a higher pick.


----------



## Rare Jewel

*Trade to anounce*

/


Pick #93 for picks #102 + #162


----------



## Rare Jewel

ManByng said:


> the  select *D Brett Lernout*
> 
> #10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
> #28.........C Dylan Larkin
> #38.........D Jack Dougherty
> #59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson
> #89.........RW Alex Schoenborn
> #91.........D Brett Lernout
> 
> next GM PM'd.




Like that pick.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

confirm.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

The Florida Panthers select Keegan Iverson of the Portland Winterhawks.

1. Aaron Ekblad - RHD - Barrie Colts
32. Brent Moran - G - Niagara Ice Dogs
92. Keegan Iverson - C - Portland Winterhawks


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

NSH now up after the completed trade.


----------



## ManByng

pending jaw's approval and Stayinalive's confirmation, we have a trade to announce....the  have sent picks #164 and #194 to the  in exchange for pick #149.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^ Don't see an issue.


Also, I updated the front page: Boston, Montreal, and Ottawa are now all officially on auto-pick.


----------



## stayinalive

ManByng said:


> pending jaw's approval and Stayinalive's confirmation, we have a trade to announce....the  have sent picks #164 and #194 to the  in exchange for pick #149.




confirm.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville Predators select.... From Edmonton(WHL) *Aaron Irving*



11 - William Nylandder - MODO(SHL) - RW/C
42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
73 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW/RW 
93 - Aaron Irving - Edmonton(WHL) - D


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

^ That is a nice looking draft so far, particularly with the D men you picked up.


----------



## ManByng

^^^  both agree.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Thanks guys.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 94th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, from the Ottawa 67s, Jacob Middleton. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|117||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|174||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Can someone PM the next team please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

^ done!


----------



## MLoza92

*Isles Select...*

Beau Starrett, C, South Shore Kings USPHL Premier (2014-2015 Cornell University commit)


----------



## BStinson

With the 96 pick in the draft the  select

*Blake Siebenaler*

1996-02-27
Righty Defenseman
6'1" 183lbs






Notified next gm, 

 recap
96 - Blake Siebenaler Defenseman
106 -
136 -
166 - 
196 - 
205 -


----------



## Patmac40

A trade to announce:

 trade the 103rd pick to  in exchange for the 117th and 174th overall picks


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to get more picks for the later rounds, PM me if you want to negotiate a deal.


----------



## 199991

The  select from Modo Jr Daniel Muzito Bagenda

#7: Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough
#15 : Alex Tuch C USNTDP
#29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje
#76 : Lucas Wallmark RW Lulea
#97 : Daniel Muzito Bagenda LW Modo Jr
#127 : Darby Llewellyn LW Kitchener


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

AlexG19 said:


> The  select from Modo Jr Daniel Muzito Bagenda
> 
> #7: Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough
> #15 : Alex Tuch C USNTDP
> #29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje
> #76 : Lucas Wallmark RW Lulea
> #97 : Daniel Muzito Bagenda LW Modo Jr




I love this guy. A black Swede with a Japanese sounding name. Like the United Nations in one.


----------



## Oilers Apologist

jawallstar1 said:


> I love this guy. A black Swede with a Japanese sounding name. Like the United Nations in one.




yessssss


----------



## canucks10

With the 98th pick of the 2014 NHL entry draft the Colorado Avalanche select from the USHL Defenceman *Ryan Collins*

_#36 - Eric Cornel - C - Peterborough - QMJHL
#88 - Daniel Moynihan - LW - Halifax - OHL
#98 - Ryan Collins - D - U-18 - USHL _

Didn't get a PM but i forgive you guys already


----------



## McMozesmadness

As soon as the Sabres pick we can auto Ottawa they are on permanent auto


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 99th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Rouyn-Noranda of the QMJHL...

*Julien Nantel*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ottawa is awarded Luc Snuggerud.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## stayinalive

jawallstar1 said:


> Ottawa is awarded Julien Pelletier.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




I guess Luc Snuggerud is the highest ranked player in CSS final rankings, that is available. So should not it be him?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

stayinalive said:


> I guess Luc Snuggerud is the highest ranked player in CSS final rankings, that is available. So should not it be him?



Completely missed him. Thanks!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Pretty decent progress today


----------



## nucker11

Dallas Stars select Shayne Eiserman from US-Under-18(USAH-NTDP)


----------



## edguy

nucker11 said:


> Dallas Stars select Shayne Eiserman from US-Under-18(USAH-NTDP)




taken at 65


----------



## nucker11

Snsfan1995 said:


> taken at 65




Then I will take Christian Jaros from Lulea HF


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to trade Mike Weber, Kevin Porter, and Luke Adam for 5th-7th round picks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades Defenseman Jamie McBain to  in exchange for the 165th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft.


----------



## nucker11

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> trades Defenseman Jamie McBain to  in exchange for the 165th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft.




Confirm


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects *Pierre Engvall*, from Frolunda (J20 SuperElit)






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(102)- Pierre Engvall - SWE - LW/RW - 6'4" 190 lbs.
5(144)-
5(145)-
6(162)-
7(204)-​


Next GM has been notified.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 103rd Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from the Kelowna Rockets * Rourke Chartier *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall
Rourke Chartier, 103rd Overall​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades the 123rd Overall Selection in 2014 to  in exchange for the 138th and 168th Overall Selections.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

 trades Luke Adam to  in exchange for Curtis Hamilton, Brandon Davidson, and a 5th Round Pick in 2015.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Washington awarded Julien Pelletier.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## nucker11

Florida selects Austin Lotz of Everett (WHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

nucker11 said:


> Florida selects Austin Lotz of Everett (WHL)




Don't you mean Dallas?


----------



## ManByng

jawallstar1 said:


> Washington awarded Julien Pelletier.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




sorry for not making the pick, was out all day and not near a computer.

Julien Pelletier is fine. 



#13.........LW Brendan Perlini
#44.........D Marcus Pettersson
#74.........RW Juho Lammikko
#104.......LW Julien Pelletier.


----------



## nucker11

jawallstar1 said:


> Don't you mean Dallas?




oops, Dallas


----------



## BStinson

With the 106th pick in the 2014 draft the  select 
*Dysin Mayo* from Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)
RD
6'1" - 181 LBS






 recap
96 - Blake Siebenaler OHL RD
106 - Dysin Mayo WHL RD
136 -
166 - 
196 - 
205 -


----------



## Bosnyi

The columbus blue jackets are proud to select *andreas englund* djurgarden jr., sweden jr.





16--- Ivan Barbashev
47--- Hunter Smith
77--- Jadeon Descheneau
107--- andreas englund

thats the end of my draft


----------



## Patmac40

With the 108th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select, from the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles, Cameron Darcy. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|174||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to trade down from this slot (109) for a few later picks. PM me if interested. If a deal doesn't get made by 4, I'll make the pick.


----------



## Joey Bones

Currently in negotiates to move pick #109, don't auto the pick!!


----------



## BStinson

Rangers
136
196

Wings
109


----------



## BStinson

With 109th selection in the 2014 draft the  select 
*Brandon Halverson*
OHL Local Boy Goalie
6'4" 179LBS
Butterfly






 recap
96 - Blake Siebenaler OHL RD
106 - Dysin Mayo WHL RD
109 - Brandon Halverson OHL G
166 - 
205 -


----------



## ManByng

Anaheim's picks #138 and #168 are up for grabs for a pick in the 4th round.


----------



## Sartorial

LW Richard Nejezcleb, Brandon Wheatkings WHL


----------



## stayinalive

Sartorial said:


> LW Richard Nejezcleb, Brandon Wheatkings WHL




already taken.


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> Anaheim's picks #138 and #168 are up for grabs for a pick in the 4th round.




still stands.


----------



## David Strorm

I'll take the deal Manbyng.


----------



## ManByng

ControlPuck said:


> I'll take the deal Manbyng.




for LA's pick #111? OK, i'll make it official....

pending approval, the  send pick #111 to the  for picks #138 and #168.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is awarded Brandon Hickey.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

BStinson said:


> Rangers
> 136
> 196
> 
> Wings
> 109




This deal has to be updated to the trades list please. It'll help subside future confusion aha


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> This deal has to be updated to the trades list please. It'll help subside future confusion aha




Done.


----------



## David Strorm

jawallstar1 said:


> Minnesota is awarded Brandon Hickey.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




I believe there are 5 plays ahead of Hickey still available, starting with Walman.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ControlPuck said:


> I believe there are 5 plays ahead of Hickey still available, starting with Walman.




My bad. I gave it a cursory glance and I thought Walman was taken.

Walman is to Minnesota, Hickey is back on the board.


For the record, anyone can autopick.


----------



## ManByng

select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings....*LW Edgars Kulda*

#13.........LW Brendan Perlini
#44.........D Marcus Pettersson
#74.........RW Juho Lammikko
#111.......LW Edgars Kulda

next GM PM'd


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings....*LW Edgars Kulda*
> 
> #13.........LW Brendan Perlini
> #44.........D Marcus Pettersson
> #74.........RW Juho Lammikko
> #111.......LW Edgars Kulda
> 
> next GM PM'd




I think you mean 


 

Habs are on permanent auto they are awarded Gavin Bayreuther


----------



## The White Death

The Blues select Eetu Sopanen.


25) Kevin Fiala
33) Nick Schmaltz
56) Vladamir Tkachev
86) Nikita Cherepanov
113) Eetu Sopanen


----------



## ManByng

ManByng said:


> select....from the Edmonton Oil Kings....*LW Edgars Kulda*
> 
> #13.........LW Brendan Perlini
> #44.........D Marcus Pettersson
> #74.........RW Juho Lammikko
> #111.......LW Edgars Kulda
> 
> next GM PM'd






Mozesmadness said:


> I think you mean





^this is what happens when you get involved in too many mocks!


----------



## ManByng

the  select *LW Edgars Kulda*

#10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28.........C Dylan Larkin
#38.........D Jack Dougherty
#59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson
#89.........RW Alex Schoenborn
#91.........D Brett Lernout
#111.......LW Edgars Kulda 

sorry for the brain fart. i had intended to take Kulda right about now for the Ducks and not the Caps.


----------



## MLoza92

*Nyi*

Isles select...

Mitchel Slattery, LW, Hill-Murray School


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Windsor Spitfire's of the OHL:


*Ryan Foss*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - *Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL


​


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville predators select from SkellefteÃ¥ *Axel HolmstrÃ¶m*

 

11 - William Nylander - MODO(SHL) - RW/C
42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
73 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW/RW 
93 - Aaron Irving - Edmonton(WHL) - D
116 - Axel HolmstrÃ¶m - SkellefteÃ¥(SHL) - C


----------



## McMozesmadness

Rare Jewel said:


> Nashville predators select from SkellefteÃ¥ *Axel HolmstrÃ¶m*
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - William Nylander - MODO(SHL) - RW/C
> 42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
> 46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
> 73 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW/RW
> 93 - Aaron Irving - Edmonton(WHL) - D
> 116 - Axel HolmstrÃ¶m - SkellefteÃ¥(SHL) - C




Zjisksjjsmmsmsmksksmsm  jmjsjsmjsjejhsnsjememekeke

I knew I should've taken him. I thought I could wait one more round. **** **** ****

Good pick


----------



## Rare Jewel

Mozesmadness said:


> Zjisksjjsmmsmsmksksmsm  jmjsjsmjsjejhsnsjememekeke
> 
> I knew I should've taken him. I thought I could wait one more round. **** **** ****
> 
> Good pick




Sorry about that.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 117th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
201 lbs​
|
8-16-96​
|Blues Jr. (Jr. A SM-Liiga)
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|174||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 118th overall from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL...
*Mads Eller*







1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)
5th Round (138)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Snsfan1995 said:


> 4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
> Next GM is being PMed now
> ​




First off great pick 

Secondly, you are the next GM


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 119th overall from the Ottawa 67's of the OHL.....
*Alex Lintuniemi*






1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)
6th Round (169)
6th Round (179)
7th Round (184)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## edguy

Boston is on Auto pick so can someone please auto for them.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Boston is awarded Emil Johansson out of HV71 in Sweden.

I will pick momentarily.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 121st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Calgary Hitmen of the Western Hockey League...

*Ben Thomas*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)


----------



## ManByng

^nice haul !


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 122th overall from the Gatineau Olympiques of the QMJHL.....
*Alexis Pepin*






1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)-*Alexis Pepin, LW (Gatineau)*
6th Round (169)
6th Round (179)
7th Round (184)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 123rd Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Lethbridge Hurricanes of the Western Hockey League....

*Reid Duke*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)
5 (123): Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

St Louis is awarded Matt Berkovitz.

Montreal is awarded Brandon Hickey.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

with the 126th selection, the Vancouver Canucks are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM SIOUX FALLS, RYAN MANTHA*





1/6: Nikolaj Ehlers
1/27: Jakub Vrana
5/125: Ryan Mantha

​


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

New Jersey Devils would like to trade two 6th round picks (152) and (161) for one 5th round selection.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Carolina is awarded Darby Llewellyn.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 128th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select Julius Bergman. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
201 lbs​
|
8-16-96​
|Blues Jr. (Jr. A SM-Liiga)
*5*
|128|Julius Bergman|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
11-2-95​
|Frolunda (SuperElit)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|174||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## synobyte

winnipeg selects from Kamloops Blazers Matt Needham


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the FrÃ¶lunda of the SEL:


*William Lagesson*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL


​


----------



## Patmac40

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the FrÃ¶lunda of the SEL:
> 
> 
> *William Lagesson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
> 2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
> 3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
> 4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
> 5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
> 
> 
> ​




Nice pick! I was between him and Bergman with my pick. He has some fantastic flow.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

With the 131st pick, the New Jersey Devils select Boston College defenseman Scott Savage.


1.30 - RW Anton Karlsson - Frolunda J20
2.41 - LW/C Brett Pollock - Edmonton Oil Kings
3.71 - LW Michael Bunting - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds
5.131 - D Scott Savage - Boston College


​

Next GM to be notified.


----------



## David Strorm

Fml, everyone I want is getting picked Jesus.


----------



## Rare Jewel

Nashville Predators select.. from London(OHL) *Christian Dvorak*






11 - William Nylander - MODO(SHL) - RW/C
42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
73 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW/RW 
93 - Aaron Irving - Edmonton(WHL) - D
116 - Axel HolmstrÃ¶m - SkellefteÃ¥(SHL) - C 
132 - Christian Dvorak - London(OHL) - LW


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona Coyotes select Mangiapane, Andrew

PMd: ManByng


----------



## ManByng

select.......from Swift Current Broncos of the WHL....*C Colby Cave*

#13.........LW Brendan Perlini
#44.........D Marcus Pettersson
#74.........RW Juho Lammikko
#104.......LW Julien Pelletier
#134.......C Colby Cave

next GM PM'd.


----------



## ManByng

#10.........RW Kasperi Kapanen
#28.........C Dylan Larkin
#38.........D Jack Dougherty
#59.........D Adam Olias-Mattsson
#89.........RW Alex Schoenborn
#91.........D Brett Lernout
#111.......LW Edgars Kulda 

that's it for the Ducks.


----------



## nucker11

Dallas selects Maxim Lazarez from Kazan (KHL)


----------



## stayinalive

nucker11 said:


> Dallas selects Maxim Lazarez from Kazan (KHL)




do you mean Maxim Lazarev from Cape Breton?^^


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 136th pick, the New York Rangers select from Skelleftea J20 of the SuperElit, defenseman Andreas Soderberg.







1 (18) D: Julius Honka
2 (48) RW: Ondrej Kase
3 (66) C: Vladislav Kamenev
5 (136) D: Andreas Soderberg


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles of the QMJHL:


*Clark Bishop*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
5/137 - *Clark Bishop* - Cape Breton - C - QMJHL


​


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

^ looks like its back to the drawing board for my next pick. I'd be pretty ok with the Oilers actually picking him up in the 5th rd. this year.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Reginald Dunlop said:


> ^ looks like its back to the drawing board for my next pick. I'd be pretty ok with the Oilers actually picking him up in the 5th rd. this year.




I'm surprised he made it to the fifth. I have him rated as a mid-to-late third, I just didn't need his type of player with my last few picks.


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select:
> 
> From the Cape Breton Screaming Eagles of the QMJHL:
> 
> 
> *Clark Bishop*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
> 1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
> 2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
> 3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
> 4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
> 5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
> 5/137 - *Clark Bishop* - Cape Breton - C - QMJHL
> 
> 
> ​






Reginald Dunlop said:


> ^ looks like its back to the drawing board for my next pick. I'd be pretty ok with the Oilers actually picking him up in the 5th rd. this year.




as a long suffering Oiler fan, it's good to see that there are 3 centers picked, a potential high end goalie, and it still doesn't hurt to pick a couple more d-men. the centers and the goalie are exactly the players our system needs.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

^ couldn't agree more, and RH dmen at that.


----------



## McMozesmadness

I definitely had a game-plan coming into the draft. I only broke It once with the Lagesson pick. I just couldn't let him go to someone else.

The only guy I am really pissed I missed out in is Axel HolmstrÃ¶m. Damn you Nashville!!!


----------



## David Strorm

LA is proud to select Brandon Montour.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Kirkland was drafted in the 2nd round by Nashville already.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ControlPuck said:


> LA is proud to select Justin Kirkland of the Kelowna Rockets.




Kirkland in the fifth.... Dream on. He was taken long ago.


----------



## David Strorm

Can't believe I screwed that one. Thought I had a steal.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ControlPuck said:


> Can't believe I screwed that one. Thought I had a steal.




No worries. Happens to us all.

And yes that would've been a massive steal. Kirkland is a stud.


----------



## edguy

Snsfan1995 said:


> The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 118th overall from the Edmonton Oil Kings of the WHL...
> *Mads Eller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73667
> 
> 
> 1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
> 2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
> 3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
> 3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
> 4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
> 4th Round (119)
> 5th Round (138)
> 7th Round (199)
> 7th Round (209)
> 
> Next GM is being PMed now
> ​




 would like to congratulate Mads Eller and the rest of his Oil Kings on their WHL Championship and wish him all the best at the Memorial Cup in London


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

ControlPuck said:


> LA is proud to select Juho Lammikko.




Lammikko was drafted 74th overall by Washington.


----------



## David Strorm

Fixed again.


----------



## ManByng

Snsfan1995 said:


> would like to congratulate *Mads Eller* and the rest of his Oil Kings on their WHL Championship and wish him all the best at the Memorial Cup in London




he was a beast yet again for the Oil Kings in game 7. if they didn't really think much of this guy before, every scout for every team now has their full attention on him for the later rounds!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

With the 139th selection, the *San Jose Sharks* are happy to take *Arkhip Nekolenko* from Spartak in the MHL. 

Perhaps he can make the trek over with Galimov in 2015. 






Pm'd Minny


----------



## Rare Jewel

Mozesmadness said:


> I definitely had a game-plan coming into the draft. I only broke It once with the Lagesson pick. I just couldn't let him go to someone else.
> 
> The only guy I am really pissed I missed out in is Axel HolmstrÃ¶m. Damn you Nashville!!!




Haha, Yea sorry about that.


----------



## edguy

ManByng said:


> he was a beast yet again for the Oil Kings in game 7. if they didn't really think much of this guy before, every scout for every team now has their full attention on him for the later rounds!




Never understood why he's only projected to go late rounds.. Kid is a stud


----------



## ManByng

^it's a guess on my part. but even CSS has him ranked at #145, just for NA players....that's pretty damn low. he'll be lucky to go in the 6th or 7th unless a team (hey, Oilers!!) decides to take a chance on him earlier.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^it's a guess on my part. but even CSS has him ranked at #145, just for NA players....that's pretty damn low. he'll be lucky to go in the 6th or 7th unless a team (hey, Oilers!!) decides to take a chance on him earlier.




NHL Central Scouting doesn't even have him ranked, which is ridiculous.

His game is tailor made for the NHL.


----------



## ManByng

^yes they do. if you go to NHL.com, in their final ranking for NA players, he's ranked at #145.


----------



## McMozesmadness

ManByng said:


> ^yes they do. if you go to NHL.com, in their final ranking for NA players, he's ranked at #145.




Kulda is 145. Eller is not ranked.


----------



## edguy

^ I took him in the fourth and would do it again. I think whoever does get him late got themselves a steal


----------



## edguy

Mozesmadness said:


> Kulda is 145.* Eller is not ranked*.




That's ridiculous IMO


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is awarded Michael Amadio.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## David Strorm

LA is proud to select Nick Wolff.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Habs are on auto pick and are awarded:

*Lawrence Pilut*

We haven't awarded anyone from the Euro list in a while.

Feel free to change it if you want to Jaw.


----------



## fedfed

Tampa selects defenseman* Nikita Tryamkin*


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects, from the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL, *Dominic Turgeon*






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(102)- Pierre Engvall - SWE - LW/RW - 6'4" 190 lbs.
5(144) - Dominic Turgeon - USA - C - 6'2" 196 lbs.
5(145)-
6(162)-
7(204)-​


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects, from the Victoria Grizzlies of the BCHL, *Alec Dillon*






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(102)- Pierre Engvall - SWE - LW/RW - 6'4" 190 lbs.
5(144) - Dominic Turgeon - USA - C - 6'2" 196 lbs.
5(145) - Alec Dillon - CAN - G - 6'5" 170 lbs.
6(162)-
7(204)-​

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Guys I'm so sorry! I went to add in the last Chicago pick and the internet reset or something and the 4th-7th rounds disappeared. I'll work on it later today. Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## fedfed

Rourke Chartier, Kelowna

Not sure who I PM now.


----------



## Patmac40

fedfed said:


> Rourke Chartier, Kelowna
> 
> Not sure who I PM now.




Taken at 103 by Pittsburgh


----------



## ManByng

Mozesmadness said:


> Kulda is 145. Eller is not ranked.




right !! I am *ALWAYS* mixing up those 2 players.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Alright I got it fixed. Sorry for the delay everyone!

Tampa Bay has been notified, they have until 6pm EST to fix their pick.


----------



## fedfed

Riley Stadel, Kelowna again


----------



## Oilers Apologist

Sorry for the wait.. The Florida Panthers select Linus Soderstrom.

1. Aaron Ekblad, RHD, Barrie Colts (OHL)
32. Brent Moran, G, Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)
92. Keegan Iverson, C, Portland Winterhawks (WHL)
147. Linus Soderstrom, G, Djurgarden (SuperElit)


----------



## canucks10

The Colorado Avalanche select *Joe Wedgewerth* RW USHL 

2/36 - Eric Cornel - Peterborough/C/OHL

3/88 - Daniel Moynihan - Halifax/LW/QMJHL

4/98 - Ryan Collins - D/USHL

5/148 - Joe Wedgewerth - RW/USHL​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

canucks10 said:


> The Colorado Avalanche select *Joe Wedgewerth* RW USHL
> 
> 2/36 - Eric Cornel - Peterborough/C/OHL
> 
> 3/88 - Daniel Moynihan - Halifax/LW/QMJHL
> 
> 4/98 - Ryan Collins - D/USHL
> 
> 5/148 - Joe Wedgewerth - RW/USHL​




It's actually Wegwerth.


----------



## ManByng

select...........*G Edwin Minney*

#13.........LW Brendan Perlini
#44.........D Marcus Pettersson
#74.........RW Juho Lammikko
#104.......LW Julien Pelletier
#134.......C Colby Cave
#149.......G Edwin Minney

next GM PM'd.

that's it for the Caps.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Boston is awarded Kyle Jenkins from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds.

I will pick momentarily.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 151st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States Under 18 Development Program...

*Anders Bjork*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)
5 (123): Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)
6 (151): Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select University of Minnesota center Justin Kloos.


1.30	RW - Anton Karlsson - Frolunda J20 (Sweden)
2.41	C - Brett Pollock - Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)
3.71	LW - Michael Bunting - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds (OHL)
5.131	D - Scott Savage - Boston College (Hockey East)	
6.152 C - Justin Kloos - University of Minnesota (Big Ten)


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the Kamloops Blazers of the WHL:


*Ryan Rehill*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
5/137 - *Clark Bishop* - Cape Breton - C - QMJHL
6/153 - *Ryan Rehill* - Kamloops - D - WHL


​


----------



## David Strorm

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> select University of Minnesota center Justin Kloos.
> 
> 
> 1.30	RW - Anton Karlsson - Frolunda J20 (Sweden)
> 2.41	C - Brett Pollock - Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)
> 3.71	LW - Michael Bunting - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds (OHL)
> 5.131	D - Scott Savage - Boston College (Hockey East)
> 6.152 C - Justin Kloos - University of Minnesota (Big Ten)




Love the pick (looked into him), but I'm not certain that he is eligible to be drafted this year. Could someone else confirm?


----------



## nucker11

Sorry for the wait,

Dallas selects Niki Petti from the Belleville Bulls (OHL)


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

ControlPuck said:


> Love the pick (looked into him), but I'm not certain that he is eligible to be drafted this year. Could someone else confirm?





I think he's too old by a month.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SuperNintendoChalmrs said:


> I think he's too old by a month.




Yeah, he is. If you want to change your pick, go ahead, but I'm not too concerned.


----------



## krt88

jawallstar1 said:


> *Trades Completed*
> 
> Trade #1
> To Calgary: 2nd Overall
> To Buffalo: 4th, 58th, 87th, 179th, 184th Overall, Matt Stajan
> 
> Trade #2
> To Buffalo: 3rd Overall
> To Edmonton: 4th, 87th Overall
> 
> Trade #9
> To Buffalo: Evander Kane
> To Winnipeg: 31st Overall, Chris Stewart
> 
> Trade #20
> To Philadelphia: 61st Overall
> To Buffalo: 99th, 138 Overall, Taylor Leier
> 
> Trade #21
> To Buffalo: 64th Overall
> To Calgary: Marcus Foligno, 2015 5th Round Pick
> 
> Trade #22
> To Buffalo: 168th Overall
> To Philadelphia: 179th, 184th Overall
> 
> Trade #26
> To Buffalo: 165th Overall
> To Dallas: RFA rights to Jamie McBain
> 
> Trade #27
> To Buffalo: 123rd Overall
> To Anaheim: 138th, 168th Overall
> 
> Trade #28
> To Edmonton: Luke Adam
> To Buffalo: Curtis Hamilton, Brandon Davidson, 2015 5th Round Pick




So Buffalo pulls off 9 trades! really?

I see this is a realistic mock draft.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

krt88 said:


> So Buffalo pulls off 9 trades! really?
> 
> I see this is a realistic mock draft.




Honestly, yes. If I was a GM I would make deals like this.

Also, your sarcasm isn't welcome.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

jawallstar1 said:


> Yeah, he is. If you want to change your pick, go ahead, but I'm not too concerned.





I'm not overly concerned either.


----------



## krt88

jawallstar1 said:


> Honestly, yes. If I was a GM I would make deals like this.
> 
> Also, your sarcasm isn't welcome.




Well on an open message board, you have to deal with it


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

krt88 said:


> Well on an open message board, you have to deal with it




That doesn't mean it's welcome, and continuing sarcasm would be even more disrespectful.


----------



## stayinalive

are awarded Francis Perron, Rouyn-Noranda

PM'd Vancouver


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Vancouver is proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE VICTORIA ROYALS, JOE HICKETTS*


----------



## David Strorm

LA selects Jack Ramsay.


----------



## ManByng

Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft

1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
5/137 - *Clark Bishop* - Cape Breton - C - QMJHL
6/153 - *Ryan Rehill* - Kamloops - D - WHL


^a very good draft for my team.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 158th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select Noah Rod. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
201 lbs​
|
8-16-96​
|Blues Jr. (Jr. A SM-Liiga)
*5*
|128|Julius Bergman|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
11-2-95​
|Frolunda (SuperElit)
*6*
|158|Noah Rod|
RW/C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
6-7-96​
|GenÃ¨ve-Servette (NLA)
*6*
|174||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## stayinalive

are awarded Adam Helewka, Spokane

 are awarded Leon Bristed, Linkoping

PM'd New Jersey


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

With the 161st pick, the New Jersey Devils select University of Michigan goalie Zach Nagelvoort.



1.30	RW - Anton Karlsson - Frolunda J20 (Sweden)
2.41	C - Brett Pollock - Edmonton Oil Kings (WHL)
3.71	LW - Michael Bunting - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds (OHL)
5.131	D - Scott Savage - Boston College (Hockey East)
6.152	C - Justin Kloos - University of Minnesota (Big Ten)
6.161	G - Zach Nagelvoort - University of Michigan (Big Ten)



Next GM to be notified.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

selects, from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl of the KHL, *Pavel Kraskovsky*





1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(102) - Pierre Engvall - SWE - LW/RW - 6'4" 190 lbs.
5(144) - Dominic Turgeon - USA - C - 6'2" 196 lbs.
5(145) - Alec Dillon - CAN - G - 6'5" 170 lbs.
6(162) - Pavel Kraskovsky - RUS - C - 6'4" 187 lbs.
7(204)-​

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona Coyotes select Cody Donaghey (D)	QuÃ©bec Remparts

PM'd: Stayinalive


----------



## stayinalive

With the 164th Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from the US National Development Program * Ryan Hitchcock *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall
Rourke Chartier, 103rd Overall
Ryan Hitchcock, 164th Overall​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 165th Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from Frolunda in Sweden...

*Kevin Elgestal*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)
5 (123): Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)
6 (151): Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
6 (165): Kevin Elgestal, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)


----------



## BStinson

174 and 188 overall

for


166 and 205 overall


----------



## Patmac40

BStinson said:


> 174 and 188 overall
> 
> for
> 
> 
> 166 and 205 overall




Confirmed


----------



## Patmac40

With the 166th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select Kelly Summers. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
LW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
201 lbs​
|
8-16-96​
|Blues Jr. (Jr. A SM-Liiga)
*5*
|128|Julius Bergman|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
11-2-95​
|Frolunda (SuperElit)
*6*
|158|Noah Rod|
RW/C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
6-7-96​
|GenÃ¨ve-Servette (NLA)
*6*
|166|Kelly Summers|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-29-96​
|Carelton Place (CCHL)
*7*
|205||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Patmac40

Auto-select Miles Gendron - Rivers Academy (USHS) 

 are up.


----------



## David Strorm

LA selects Nikita Javpalovs.


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 169th overall from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL.....
*Philippe Gadoury*







1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)-*Alexis Pepin, LW (Gatineau)*
6th Round (169)-*Philippe Gadoury, C (Halifax)*
6th Round (179)
7th Round (184)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## edguy

Can someone autopick minnisoda please?


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

are auto'd *Luke Philp*, C from Kootenay of the WHL. Next GM pm'd.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Reginald Dunlop said:


> are auto'd *Luke Philp*, C from Kootenay of the WHL. Next GM pm'd.




Noooooooooooooo. Massive steal.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

^ I was thinking the same, unfortunately he was next on the list.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Reginald Dunlop said:


> ^ I was thinking the same, unfortunately he was next on the list.




Yup....

I think Philp ends up going in round 2. The only reason I haven't taken him is that he doesn't really fit the Oilers needs.


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

Yeah I was thinking mid-3rd to early 5th round for him, and I agree that he isn't needed on the Oilers right now, despite his obvious skill level.


----------



## David Strorm

LA selects Henrik Tornqvist.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Montreal is awarded Rinat Valiev.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## fedfed

Matheson Iacopelli, Muskegon
EDIT: And yeah, I did PM the next team when I originally posted this.


----------



## nucker11

With Dallas's last pick of the draft we select from North Bay (OHL)...

Kyle Wood


----------



## stayinalive

nucker11 said:


> With Dallas's last pick of the draft we select from North Bay (OHL)...
> 
> Kyle Wood




I guess Detroit is on the clock?


----------



## nucker11

stayinalive said:


> I guess Detroit is on the clock?




Yup.


----------



## BStinson

select 
*Alexander Mikulovich*
6'3"
LD 190LBS






Sorry about the wait got a pm about thirty minutes ago.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Take Antti Kalapudas, C, Karpat (Finland)


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Can someone pm st louis?


----------



## Joey Bones

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Can someone pm st louis?




Done


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

nucker11 said:


> With Dallas's last pick of the draft we select from North Bay (OHL)...
> 
> Kyle Wood



This pick is invalid...Don't know why he thought he was up.


----------



## The White Death

The St. Louis Blues Select Victor Ejdsell, LW, Farjestad Jr.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 177th Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from the Calgary Hitmen * Radel Fazleev *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall
Rourke Chartier, 103rd Overall
Ryan Hitchcock, 164th Overall
Radel Fazleev, 177th Overall​


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

FROM THE NAHL, *SEBASTIAN FUCHS*


----------



## nucker11

jawallstar1 said:


> This pick is invalid...Don't know why he thought he was up.




I got pm'd


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 179th overall from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL.....
*Matt Murphy*





1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)-*Alexis Pepin, LW (Gatineau)*
6th Round (169)-*Philippe Gadoury, C (Halifax)*
6th Round (179)*Matt Murphy, D (Halifax)*
7th Round (184)
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Snsfan1995 said:


> Philly pick Matt Murphy from Halifax. Can someone pm next gm? Will make pretty later




Gotcha covered.


----------



## The White Death

The St. Louis Blues select Gilles Senn, G, Davos Jr.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 181st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saginaw Spirit of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Brandon Prophet*






1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)
5 (123): Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)
6 (151): Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
6 (165): Kevin Elgestal, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
7 (181): Brandon Prophet, D, Saginaw (OHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Wild are awarded Josh Sterk.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 181st Overall Selection in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Saginaw Spirit of the Ontario Hockey League...
> 
> *Brandon Prophet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (3): Sam Bennett, LW, Kingston (OHL)
> 2 (39): Ryan MacInnis, C, Kitchener (OHL)
> 2 (50): Alex Peters, D, Plymouth (OHL)
> 2 (58): Nicholas Magyar, RW, Kitchener (OHL)
> 3 (64): Ville Husso, G, HIFK (Finland)
> 4 (99): Julien Nantel, LW, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)
> 5 (121): Ben Thomas, D, Calgary (WHL)
> 5 (123): Reid Duke, C, Lethbridge (WHL)
> 6 (151): Anders Bjork, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)
> 6 (165): Kevin Elgestal, RW, Frolunda (Sweden)
> 7 (181): Brandon Prophet, D, Saginaw (OHL)




STEAL!! He really dropped that low?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> STEAL!! He really dropped that low?




Yeah me too. I have him as my 136th skater. His 175ish ranking on CSS hurts in these mock drafts I think.


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Yeah me too. I have him as my 136th skater. His 175ish ranking on CSS hurts in these mock drafts I think.




Agreed he's easily late 3rd- 4th round IMO.


----------



## stayinalive

jawallstar1 said:


> Yeah me too. I have him as my 136th skater. His 175ish ranking on CSS hurts in these mock drafts I think.




quite intresting that your BPA at this time is 136th on your list. I mean I have Fazleev(who I just selected at 177) inside my Top 50 and there are numerous guys left that are in my Top 100(Propeht was one of them).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

stayinalive said:


> quite intresting that your BPA at this time is 136th on your list. I mean I have Fazleev(who I just selected at 177) inside my Top 50 and there are numerous guys left that are in my Top 100(Propeht was one of them).




He's not my BPA. My BPA is at 91. He's my highest rated D-man, which is what I was targeting at this pick from the beginning.


----------



## McMozesmadness

The *Edmonton Oilers* are proud to select: 

From the United States National Development Program:


*Louis Belpedio*








Edmonton Oilers 2014 Draft
1/4 - *Leon Draisaitl* - Prince Albert - C - WHL
2/60 - * Alex Nedeljkovic* - Plymouth - G - OHL
3/86 - *John Macleod* - US U18 Team - D - USDP
4/115 - *Ryan Foss* - Windsor Spitfires - C - OHL
5/130 - *William Lagesson* - FrÃ¶lunda - D - SEL
5/137 - *Clark Bishop* - Cape Breton - C - QMJHL
6/153 - *Ryan Rehill* - Kamloops - D - WHL
7/183 - *Louis Belpedio* - US U18 Team - D - USDP

​


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 184th overall from the Blainville-Boisbriand of the QMJHL.....
*Daniel Walcott*





1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)-*Alexis Pepin, LW (Gatineau)*
6th Round (169)-*Philippe Gadoury, C (Halifax)*
6th Round (179)-*Matt Murphy, D (Halifax)*
7th Round (184)-*Daniel Walcott, D (Blainville-Boisbriand)*
7th Round (199)
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Islanders are awarded Gustav Forsling.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

are proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM THE CALGARY HITMEN, CHASE LANG*


----------



## 199991

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select from the Rimouski Oceanic,Michael Joly





#7: Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough
#15 : Alex Tuch C USNTDP
#29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje
#76 : Lucas Wallmark RW Lulea
#97 : Daniel Muzito Bagenda LW Modo Jr
#127 : Darby Llewellyn LW Kitchener 
#187 : Michael Joly LW Rimouski


----------



## BStinson

select 
*David TomÃ¡šek * 
Center
Belleville (OHL)

With the last pick Detroit successfully acquired a top line center prospect in Elias Lindholm we also acquired a plethora of defenseman to stock the farm for years to come. We thank Pulks for his dedication to the team and wish him the best of luck in Carolina.

 recap
96 - Blake Siebenaler
106 - Dysin Mayo
109 - Brandon Halverson
136 - Andreas Soderberg
174 - Aleksander Mikulovich
188 - David TomÃ¡šek


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Maxim Letunov.

Ottawa is awarded Austin Poganski.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona Coyotes select August Gunnarsson

PMd: Rare Jewel


----------



## Rare Jewel

First off I'd like to Thank Jwall for hosting anybody else who helped out with the draft.



With my last pick Nashville selects from Guelph(OHL) *Pius Suter*





1 - William Nylander - MODO(SHL) - RW/C
42 - Justin Kirkland - Kelowna(WHL) - LW
46 - Travis Sanheim - Calgary(WHL) - D
73 - Vaclav Karabacek - Gatineau(QMJHL) - LW/RW 
93 - Aaron Irving - Edmonton(WHL) - D
116 - Axel HolmstrÃ¶m - SkellefteÃ¥(SHL) - C 
132 - Christian Dvorak - London(OHL) - LW 
192 - Pius Suter - Guelph(OHL) - C


----------



## Dr VinnyBoombatz

Arizona Coyotes with their last selection in the 7th round take J.J. Piccinich

12 - Robby Fabbri
43 - Jayce Hawryluk
54 - Oskar Lindblom
73 - Spencer Watson 
133 - Andrew Mangiapane
163 - Cody Donaghey
191 - August Gunnarsson 
193 - J.J. Piccinich

PMd: Stayinalive


----------



## stayinalive

With the 194th Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from Spartak Moskva * Igor Shestyorkin *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall
Rourke Chartier, 103rd Overall
Ryan Hitchcock, 164th Overall
Radel Fazleev, 177th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 194th Overall​


----------



## nucker11

Dallas selects Travis Wood

Next gm is being pm'd


----------



## Joey Bones

Rangers select Hannes Bjorninen. Can someone PM the next GM for me please & thanks.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dallas is awarded Steven Spinner.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

with the 198th overall selection and the final pick for the  we're proud to select...


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*FROM MODO OF THE SWEDISH J20 LEAGUE, DANIEL BAGENDA*





1/6: Nikolaj Ehlers
1/27: Jakub Vrana
5/126: Ryan Mantha
6/156: Joe Hicketts
6/178: Sebastion Fuchs
7/186: Chase Lang
7/198: Daniel Bagenda


TRADES
PHI: 66th Overall
VAN: 198th Overall, Matt Read

COL: Alex Edler, pick 36
VAN: PA Parenteau, pick 27, pick 178

​


----------



## Mr Lebowski

*Parenteau - Kesler - Burrows
D.Sedin - H.Sedin - Kassian
Read - Matthias - Hansen
Sestito - Santorelli - Richardson

Hamuis - Bieksa
Garrison - FA
Weber - Tanev

Lack
Markstrom*​


----------



## edguy

The *Philadelphia Flyers* are proud the select 199th overall from the Erie Otters of the OHL.....
*Stephan Harper*





1st round (17)- *Adrian Kempe, LW (Modo)*
2nd Round (45)- *Chase De Leo, C (Portland)*
3rd Round (61)-*Mason McDonald, G (Charlottetown)*
3rd Round (79)-*Shane Gersich, C (USA NTDP)*
4th Round (118)-*Mads Eller, C/LW (Edmonton)*
4th Round (119)-*Alex Lintuniemi, D (Ottawa)*
5th Round (122)-*Alexis Pepin, LW (Gatineau)*
6th Round (169)-*Philippe Gadoury, C (Halifax)*
6th Round (179)-*Matt Murphy, D (Halifax)*
7th Round (184)-*Daniel Walcott, D (Blainville-Boisbriand)*
7th Round (199)-*Stephan Harper, LW (Erie)*
7th Round (209)

Next GM is being PMed now
​


----------



## edguy

can someone please auto the wild


----------



## stayinalive

are awarded Andrei Kuzmenko, CSKA

pm'd ControlPuck


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Gillies32 said:


> *FROM MODO OF THE SWEDISH J20 LEAGUE, DANIEL BAGENDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/6: Nikolaj Ehlers
> 1/27: Jakub Vrana
> 5/126: Ryan Mantha
> 6/156: Joe Hicketts
> 6/178: Sebastion Fuchs
> 7/186: Chase Lang
> 7/198: Daniel Bagenda
> 
> 
> TRADES
> PHI: 66th Overall
> VAN: 198th Overall, Matt Read
> 
> COL: Alex Edler, pick 36
> VAN: PA Parenteau, pick 27, pick 178
> 
> View attachment 74113View attachment 74115​



This pick is invalid. He was chosen at 97. Please revise.


----------



## 199991

's looking for a 7th round pick


----------



## Mr Lebowski

select Tanner Faith


----------



## David Strorm

LA selects Arvid Lundberg. Can someone pm next GM?


----------



## Patmac40

are awarded Karson Kuhlman, Dubuque (USHL)

 are up.


----------



## fedfed

Tampa selects Patrick Sanvido (Windsor, OHL)


----------



## Reginald Dunlop

With their final pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft, the  select from the Okotoks Oilers of the AJHL (and a North Dakota commit), 
*Rhett Gardner*






1(23) - Roland McKeown - CAN - RD - 6'1" 195 lbs.
3(62) - Warren Foegele - CAN - LW - 6'1" 183 lbs.
3(84) - Nelson Nogier - CAN - RD - 6'2" 194 lbs.
4(102) - Pierre Engvall - SWE - LW/RW - 6'4" 190 lbs.
5(144) - Dominic Turgeon - USA - C - 6'2" 196 lbs.
5(145) - Alec Dillon - CAN - G - 6'5" 170 lbs.
6(162) - Pavel Kraskovsky - RUS - C - 6'4" 187 lbs.
7(204)- Rhett Gardner - CAN - C/LW - 6'2" 185 lbs.
​
Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 205th pick, the Toronto Maple Leafs select C.J. Yakimowicz. 









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|8|Jake Virtanen|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
210 lbs​
|
8-17-96​
|Calgary (WHL)
*2*
|52|Jack Glover|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
192 lbs​
|
5-17-96​
|USNDP (USHL)
*3*
|68|Pavel Jenys|
C/L​
|
6'2.5"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-2-96​
|HC Kometa Brno (ELH)
*4*
|94|Jacob Middleton|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
208 lbs​
|
1-2-96​
|Ottawa (OHL)
*4*
|108|Cameron Darcy|
C/R​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
3-2-94​
|Cape Breton (QMJHL)
*4*
|117|Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
201 lbs​
|
8-16-96​
|Blues Jr. (Jr. A SM-Liiga)
*5*
|128|Julius Bergman|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
11-2-95​
|Frolunda (SuperElit)
*6*
|158|Noah Rod|
RW/C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
192 lbs​
|
6-7-96​
|GenÃ¨ve-Servette (NLA)
*6*
|166|Kelly Summers|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
192 lbs​
|
4-29-96​
|Carelton Place (CCHL)
*7*
|205|C.J. Yakimowicz|
C/R​
|
6'3"​
|
209 lbs​
|
1-26-96​
|London (OHL)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

St Louis is awarded Michael Prapavessis.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 207th Overall Pick the Pittsburgh Penguins are proud to select

....from the Guelph Storm * Phil Baltisberger *








 Picks

Conner Bleackley, 26th Overall
Rourke Chartier, 103rd Overall
Ryan Hitchcock, 164th Overall
Radel Fazleev, 177th Overall
Igor Shestyorkin, 194th Overall
Phil Baltisberger, 207th Overall​


----------



## David Strorm

Really loving those drafts by the Hawks and Leafs. 6'0 + on all players, very nice.


----------



## 199991

Trade:
To  :
Philadelphia pick #209
to 
Jared Staal
Carolina 2015 7th round pick


----------



## canucks10

with the 208th pick in the 2014 NHL Entry Draft The Colorado Avalanche select 
From the Erie Otters of the OHL center *Kyle Pettit*


*2/36 - Eric Cornel - Peterborough/C/OHL

3/88 - Daniel Moynihan - Halifax/LW/QMJHL

4/98 - Ryan Collins - D/USHL

5/148 - Joe Wedgewerth - RW/USHL

7/208 - Kyle Pettit - Erie/C/OHL*​


----------



## 199991

The  are proud to finally select,the biggest slider in this draft,from the Saginaw Spirit,Blake Clarke

I just hope he will find his confidence of the 2012-2013 season because he is a 1st round prospect.

#7: Nick Ritchie LW Peterborough
#15 : Alex Tuch C USNTDP
#29 : David Pastrnak RW Sodertalje
#76 : Lucas Wallmark RW Lulea
#97 : Daniel Muzito Bagenda LW Modo Jr
#127 : Darby Llewellyn LW Kitchener 
#187 : Michael Joly LW Rimouski
#209 : Blake Clarke LW Saginaw


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Boston is awarded Josh Wesley.

That concludes our Mock Draft. Thank you to all for participating.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BUFFALO, NY - The Buffalo Sabres announced Monday that they have signed the following undrafted free agents to 3-year Entry Level Contracts:

Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)
Matthew Highmore, C, Saint John (QMJHL)
Dryden Hunt, C, Regina (WHL)

The Sabres have also extended Development Camp invitations to the following players:

Jason Cotton, C, West Kelowna (BCHL)
Anthony Angello, C, Omaha (USHL)
Kevin Labanc, RW, Barrie (OHL)
Yannick Rathgeb, D, Plymouth (OHL)
Josh Thrower, D, Tri-City (WHL)
Chase Perry, G, Wenatchee (NAHL)
Kasimir Kaskisuo, G, Minnesota Wilderness (NAHL)


----------



## stayinalive

announce that they have invited the following 7 prospects to their rookie camp

G Devin Williams, Erie (OHL)
D Arvin Atwal, Vancouver (WHL)
D Nikita Liamkin, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)
F Justin Gutierrez, Tri-City (WHL)
F Jaden Lindo, Owen Sound (OHL)
F Ivan Nikolishin, Everett (WHL)
F Matt Revel, Kamloops (WHL)


----------



## Patmac40

ControlPuck said:


> Really loving those drafts by the Hawks and Leafs. 6'0 + on all players, very nice.




Thanks! Just kind of worked out that the guys I wanted at those spots had some size. Almost went with a small-ish player with my last pick but I see a lot in Yakimowicz and I feel like he'll show a lot once he gets more minutes with London. 

Also, I picked 5 players listed at 192 lbs lol.


----------

